# FEMINISMO: "LLevar sujetador simboliza opresión, lo natural es que se muevan y se marquen los pezones"



## Vanatico (25 Sep 2022)

Aqui no van a tener detractores. Eso si, deberia empezar y dar ejemplo su Secretaria de Estado.
Angela Rodriguez, Pam, calienta que sales! 












“Lo importante es que su uso no sirva para *dividir entre buenas y malas feministas*. Cada mujer tiene el derecho a ponérselo o no *sin ser juzgada,* algo que ha pasado durante toda la historia: que si la falda demasiado corta, que si demasiada larga”, señala como punto de partida para afrontar la cuestión la *antropóloga feminista Livia Motterle*, quien en esta ocasión, subraya, habla más como feminista que como antropóloga.

A sus 24 años, Carme, editora de vídeo, ve claro que “hay tema”. “Para las chicas de mi edad *el sujetador ya no es algo que te tengas que poner sí o sí*. Ahora si no lo necesitas o no te gusta o el motivo que sea, no tienes por qué no llevarlo. Se ha normalizado bastante ir sin y que se noten los pezones”, señala matizando que no cree que la pieza haya muerto, “ni mucho menos”, porque hay gente que lo necesita “sí o sí, porque si no le duele la espalda”. Ejemplifica la normalización de la que habla con un ejemplo: los vestidos que no quedan bien con sujetador. “Antes la gente se inventaba movidas para *taparse los pezones con silicona o con tiritas,* ahora eso da igual; *si se marcan los pezones, ¿qué pasa?*”. 

Emma es la más joven de las tres. Tiene 20 años y un entorno -estudiante universitaria, vecina del barcelonés barrio de Gràcia- en el que el* 90% de sus amigas no usa sujetador,* “en general”. “Es cierto que es *un ambiente muy deconstruido*, feminista; de hecho el 10% que sí lo lleva, es porque *tienen el pecho grande, y es una cuestión de comodidad*”, destaca. A ojos de la joven, en el caso de sus círculos, *librarse del sujetador empezó como un acto político,* pero ya no lo es. “Ya los han sacado del vestuario y ni se lo plantean. Al final es estar cómoda”, prosigue la estudiante quien, en ese estar cómoda, señala un problema: la *sexualización*. “Si vas en el metro con ropa que marque mucho los pezones sentirás más las miradas y a veces no te apetece”, asegura. Y, al otro lado de la balanza, apunta también lo positivo del *efecto contagio*: “Si voy por la calle y veo a una chica con *un pecho que se aleja de los cánones* que va sin sujetador hace que yo piense ‘¡si ella tiene la valentía de hacerlo, yo también!”.









"Y si se marcan los pezones, ¿qué pasa?": retrato de la generación que se ha liberado del sujetador


Unanimidad absoluta en que se trata de una cuestión poliédrica, atravesada por un sinfín de condicionantes. ¿Se ha normalizado prescindir del sujetador? El entorno social importa. El tamaño del pecho, también. Influyen la moda y los contextos. Nada tiene que ver una mujer trans que usa el...




www.epe.es


----------



## Luftwuaje (25 Sep 2022)

Me parece de Puta madre. Por fin algo productivo en el feminismo.


----------



## Javito68 (25 Sep 2022)

Al final todas las féminas, ATS, y no me refiero a las charosanitarias, sino a “A Teta Suelta”


----------



## NIKK (25 Sep 2022)

El egoooooooooooooooooooooo, el egooooooooooooooooooooooooooo; hay una gorda por el barrio que tiene unas pedazo detetas, nunca lleva sujetador la muy guarra; que pedazo de tetas tiene la hija de la gran puta, impresionantes . Tiene 17 años.


----------



## sonsol (25 Sep 2022)

Para las que estan planas y con pezones minúsculos perfecto, para las que tenemos tetazas que no cabe una en una mano si vamos con el pezón suelto podemos sacar un ojo a alguien.


----------



## AH1N1 (25 Sep 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Para las que estan planas y con pezones minúsculos perfecto, para las que tenemos tetazas que no cabe una en una mano si vamos con el pezón suelto podemos sacar un ojo a alguien.



Esa afirmación sin fotos es un fake news de libro


----------



## sonsol (25 Sep 2022)

Llevar un buen sujetador es importante si se quieren mantener unas tetas respingonas y jugosas toda la vida, a partir de una copa C siempre hay que llevar sujetador.


----------



## Bloperas (25 Sep 2022)

Qué risa las locas del coño estás. Cada día una tontería más gorda.

Los tíos deberíamos ir sin gayumbos...


----------



## AH1N1 (25 Sep 2022)

Sin sujetador pero con velo


----------



## Pabloom (25 Sep 2022)

Andan más salidas que el pico de una plancha


----------



## jotace (25 Sep 2022)

Ellas que jueguen.

Tetas por el ombligo antes de cumplir los 30.

Luego correrán a operárselas.


----------



## auyador (25 Sep 2022)

Los hombres les obligamos a llevar sujetador, y para oprimirlas       

Las tonterías que dicen algunas para lamer subvención

EDIT:

Símbolo de la opresión machista inventado por una ... adivinen .... ¡Mujer!


----------



## Euler (25 Sep 2022)

Goder, el punto NWO metido a presión en cualquier aspecto de la vida.
Menuda chorrada, que cada una haga lo que quiera.

Las cosas importantes, como la desindustrialización, el trabajo, la destrucción de la familia y la natalidad, la vivienda, los okupas y la colonización de Europa por invasores, ya si eso, mañana.


----------



## Komanche O_o (25 Sep 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me parece de Puta madre. Por fin algo productivo en el feminismo.



Las que sigan sus ideas feministas sean tb feministas, wuietes ver gordas femnazis con la cabeza rapada enseñando tetas?


----------



## Can Cervecero (25 Sep 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Aqui no van a tener detractores. Eso si, deberia empezar y dar ejemplo su Secretaria de Estado.
> Angela Rodriguez, Pam, calienta que sales!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203358
> ...












Igualdad. Ángela Rodríguez [Ministerio/Secretaria de Estado de Igualdad y contra la Violencia de Género ]


Igualdad. Ángela Rodríguez [Ministerio/Secretaria de Estado de Igualdad y contra la Violencia de Género ]




www.igualdad.gob.es




Curriculazo


----------



## acmecito (25 Sep 2022)

Están como putas cabras. 

El Muro es terrible, amigos.


----------



## trichetin (25 Sep 2022)

Euler dijo:


> *Goder, el punto NWO metido a presión en cualquier aspecto de la vida.*
> Menuda chorrada, que cada una haga lo que quiera.
> 
> Las cosas importantes, como la desindustrialización, el trabajo, la destrucción de la familia y la natalidad, la vivienda, los okupas y la colonización de Europa por invasores, ya si eso, mañana.



-'Lo privado es político' es una axioma de la revolución.


----------



## Kadessa (25 Sep 2022)

Libreme yo de ser feminazi, pero el sujetador es la prenda más incómoda del mundo. Tengo un par de sujetadores tipo deportivos (sin aros ni rellenos) y los uso si la prenda de encima clarea mucho. Pero el resto del tiempo (95%) voy sin sujetador porque no voy a ir incómoda por imposición ni por "decoro". Yo vivo para mí no para nadie. Tengo tetas pequeñas eso sí, una 85B. Tengo 35 y están idénticas a cuando tenía 18. No usar sujetador (al menos con pecho pequeño) no solo no las hace caer sino que mantienen su soporte natural. Y llevo sin usar sujetador aproximadamente 15 años. No es una novedad ni me lo ha dicho Twitter o algún periódico, sino que yo hago, desde siempre, lo que me beneficia a mí sin importarme una mierda la sociedad y sus ocurrencias.


----------



## pandiella (25 Sep 2022)

el eterno retorno

estas cosas ya estaban superadas. que será lo siguiente?


----------



## Trollaco del copón (25 Sep 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> El egoooooooooooooooooooooo, el egooooooooooooooooooooooooooo; hay una gorda por el barrio que tiene unas pedazo detetas, nunca lleva sujetador la muy guarra; que pedazo de tetas tiene la hija de la gran puta, impresionantes . Tiene 17 años.



Fotos o baneo


----------



## brotes_verdes (25 Sep 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> Igualdad. Ángela Rodríguez [Ministerio/Secretaria de Estado de Igualdad y contra la Violencia de Género ]
> 
> 
> Igualdad. Ángela Rodríguez [Ministerio/Secretaria de Estado de Igualdad y contra la Violencia de Género ]
> ...



Si. Tremendo. Carrera de pinta y colorea con un master anti-hombres. Y cero horas trabajadas en el mundo real.



> *Formación académica*
> 
> Licenciada en Filosofía por la Universidad de Santiago de Compostela
> Máster en Malos Tratos y Violencia de Género, UNED
> ...


----------



## Adelaido (25 Sep 2022)

Si van enseñando los pieses porque cojones no van a ir enseñando las tetas?
En total, ambas cosas son beneficiosas para la salud.


----------



## Antiparticula (25 Sep 2022)

hace 50 años las hippies ya quemaban sujetadores.

50 años de retraso pero bien, eh


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Sep 2022)

Mejor con las tetas al aire. Fuera sujetadores opresores.


----------



## Feynman (25 Sep 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Para las que estan planas y con pezones minúsculos perfecto, para las que tenemos tetazas que no cabe una en una mano si vamos con el pezón suelto podemos sacar un ojo a alguien.



Estoy dispuesto a correr ese riesgo.


----------



## magufone (25 Sep 2022)

Menos las guapas, esas no pueden ni deben enseñar nada!
Cosas de las _femiNINIS_


----------



## Feynman (25 Sep 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Qué risa las locas del coño estás. Cada día una tontería más gorda.
> 
> Los tíos deberíamos ir sin gayumbos...



Yo no uso desde hace años. Una victoria contra el homomatriarcado.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Sep 2022)

Y el toto...


----------



## Raedero (25 Sep 2022)

Pronto, este mismo debate pero a favor del hiyab. " El pelo debe ir recogido blabla pero que cada una se sienta libre, no se trata de diferenciar ni enemistar entre más o menos musulmanas, pero naturalmente el pelo debe ir recogido porque balblabla...."


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (25 Sep 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> Igualdad. Ángela Rodríguez [Ministerio/Secretaria de Estado de Igualdad y contra la Violencia de Género ]
> 
> 
> Igualdad. Ángela Rodríguez [Ministerio/Secretaria de Estado de Igualdad y contra la Violencia de Género ]
> ...



Lo que realmente me ha asombrado no es esa impresionante vida laboral, sino que el cachalote tiene ¡33 años! Joder, le echaba mínimo 50, hablo totalmente en serio, lo que envejece la obesidad mórbida joder.


----------



## -V_ (25 Sep 2022)

Yo encantado y sin tanga también


----------



## randomizer (25 Sep 2022)

GOL DE SEÑORA







El feminazismo se queda sin ideas y reflota ocurrencias de hace más de 50 años...









100 Women: The truth behind the 'bra-burning' feminists


Protesting outside Miss America 1968, women threw mops, make-up and bras into a "Freedom Trash Can" - but never set them alight.



www.bbc.com


----------



## BitJoros (25 Sep 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Llevar un buen sujetador es importante si se quieren mantener unas tetas respingonas y jugosas toda la vida, a partir de una copa C siempre hay que llevar sujetador.



El sujetador sujeta y punto.
No evita ni previene que el pecho se caiga.
Las mujeres teneis un "sujetador" natural hecho de colágeno. Solo es recomendable evitar los movimientos bruscos al hacer deporte para no dañarlo, único momento en el que és interesante llevar un sujetador deportivo.
Además podeis tonificar la zona pectoral para subir el pecho y evitar la caída. 
Todo lo demás mitos y cuentos de los vendedores de sujetadores.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Sep 2022)

Lo único que da ganas es de violarlas.


Nos convertimos en bestias y nos deshumanizan, sexualizacion por todos los lados


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Sep 2022)

Kadessa dijo:


> Libreme yo de ser feminazi, pero el sujetador es la prenda más incómoda del mundo. Tengo un par de sujetadores tipo deportivos (sin aros ni rellenos) y los uso si la prenda de encima clarea mucho. Pero el resto del tiempo (95%) voy sin sujetador porque no voy a ir incómoda por imposición ni por "decoro". Yo vivo para mí no para nadie. Tengo tetas pequeñas eso sí, una 85B. Tengo 35 y están idénticas a cuando tenía 18. No usar sujetador (al menos con pecho pequeño) no solo no las hace caer sino que mantienen su soporte natural. Y llevo sin usar sujetador aproximadamente 15 años. No es una novedad ni me lo ha dicho Twitter o algún periódico, sino que yo hago, desde siempre, lo que me beneficia a mí sin importarme una mierda la sociedad y sus ocurrencias.



Con tetas de niño gordo, tu me dirás.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (25 Sep 2022)

La faja tambien la oprime por lo que se puede ver...


----------



## Kadessa (25 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Con tetas de niño gordo, tu me dirás.



Tetas de niño gordo tendrá tu puta madre  claro que si estás acostumbrados a andar con gordas es lo que hay. Yo mido 1.64, peso 52kg, mis tetas están perfectas. No son muy grandes pero tienen forma perfecta y están proporcionadas a mi complexión.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Sep 2022)

Kadessa dijo:


> Tetas de niño gordo tendrá tu puta madre  claro que si estáis acostumbrados a andar con gordas es lo que hay. Yo mido 1.64, peso 52kg, mis tetas están perfectas. No son muy grandes pero tienen forma perfecta y están proporcionadas a mi complexión.



Tienes tetas enanas, no me cuentes ahora películas, igual que las tetas de mi padre, no se caen jajajaja.

Foreros como @atasco @gordofóbico tienen más tetas que tú


----------



## Kadessa (25 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tienes tetas enanas, no me cuentes ahora películas, igual que las tetas de mi padre, no se caen jajajaja.
> 
> Foreros como @atasco @gordofóbico tienen más tetas que tú



Lo que tú digas comedoritos. No has tocado teta en tu vida jajajaj


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Sep 2022)

Kadessa dijo:


> Lo que tú digas comedoritos. No has tocado teta en tu vida jajajaj



Ok plancha.


----------



## Tujaman (25 Sep 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Llevar un buen sujetador es importante si se quieren mantener unas tetas respingonas y jugosas toda la vida, a partir de una copa C siempre hay que llevar sujetador.



Al revés. Cuando te quites el sujetador con 40 les darás rodillazos, mientras que la que no lo ha llevado las seguirá teniendo en su
sitio por qué no tendrá toda esa musculatura atrofiada.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Sep 2022)

Tujaman dijo:


> Al revés. Cuando te quites el sujetador con 40 les darás rodillazos, mientras que la que no lo ha llevado las seguirá teniendo en su
> sitio por qué no tendrá toda esa musculatura atrofiada.



Musculatura JAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAjajajajajajajajjaajjajajjajajaajajjaja


----------



## Vientosolar (25 Sep 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1203366



En caso de apretón podría albergar dudas razonables sobre las dos de la derecha


----------



## Camarlengolazo (25 Sep 2022)

El sujetador es para amarrarlas.
Como burro atao en árbol da sombra.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (25 Sep 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Para las que estan planas y con pezones minúsculos perfecto, para las que tenemos tetazas que no cabe una en una mano si vamos con el pezón suelto podemos sacar un ojo a alguien.



A parte que es incomodo. Mi mujer dice que esta mejor con suje.


----------



## Euler (25 Sep 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> GOL DE SEÑORA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203448
> 
> ...



 Gol de señora, brutaaaaallll


----------



## Luftwuaje (25 Sep 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Las que sigan sus ideas feministas sean tb feministas, wuietes ver gordas femnazis con la cabeza rapada enseñando tetas?



Amigo, uno tiene que ser fiel a sus principios.


----------



## patroclus (25 Sep 2022)

No hay ahora mismo ninguna ley que obligue a llevar sujetador. O a ver si se lo ponen porque en su casa hay un machista que le obliga a ponerselo, habría que preguntarles.

El sujetador no se lo van a quitar, al menos la que tenga algo de tetas, porque sino le van a llegar al suelo.


----------



## rsaca (25 Sep 2022)

Kadessa dijo:


> Libreme yo de ser feminazi, pero el sujetador es la prenda más incómoda del mundo. Tengo un par de sujetadores tipo deportivos (sin aros ni rellenos) y los uso si la prenda de encima clarea mucho. Pero el resto del tiempo (95%) voy sin sujetador porque no voy a ir incómoda por imposición ni por "decoro". Yo vivo para mí no para nadie. Tengo tetas pequeñas eso sí, una 85B. Tengo 35 y están idénticas a cuando tenía 18. No usar sujetador (al menos con pecho pequeño) no solo no las hace caer sino que mantienen su soporte natural. Y llevo sin usar sujetador aproximadamente 15 años. No es una novedad ni me lo ha dicho Twitter o algún periódico, sino que yo hago, desde siempre, lo que me beneficia a mí sin importarme una mierda la sociedad y sus ocurrencias.



Con tetas pequeñas si, pero medias o grandes acaban llegando a la barriga enseguida. La naturaleza es muy cruel.


----------



## racalmatt (25 Sep 2022)

No presentaremos cargos señoría...


----------



## MIP (25 Sep 2022)

No entiendo esa tendencia socialista de intentar inculcarnos lo que tenemos o no tenemos que hacer, y que es bueno o malo según ellos.


----------



## Lord Vader (25 Sep 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> las que tenemos tetazas que no cabe una en una mano si vamos con el pezón suelto podemos sacar un ojo a alguien.



Correremos ese riesgo. Todo sea por la lucha antipatriarcal.




Komanche o_O dijo:


> ver gordas femnazis con la cabeza rapada enseñando tetas?



Esto es una guerra contra la opresión machista. En toda guerra, la forma física y la edad de quien lucha es fundamental.
Prioridad Absoluta: *Chicas jóvenes y en forma.*



Feynman dijo:


> Estoy dispuesto a correr ese riesgo.



Te me has adelantao...


----------



## Isbanilla (25 Sep 2022)

Soy mujer y estas mierdas me la sudan soberanamente


----------



## Vana Kala (25 Sep 2022)

Kadessa dijo:


> Libreme yo de ser feminazi, pero el sujetador es la prenda más incómoda del mundo. Tengo un par de sujetadores tipo deportivos (sin aros ni rellenos) y los uso si la prenda de encima clarea mucho. Pero el resto del tiempo (95%) voy sin sujetador porque no voy a ir incómoda por imposición ni por "decoro". Yo vivo para mí no para nadie. Tengo tetas pequeñas eso sí, una 85B. Tengo 35 y están idénticas a cuando tenía 18. No usar sujetador (al menos con pecho pequeño) no solo no las hace caer sino que mantienen su soporte natural. Y llevo sin usar sujetador aproximadamente 15 años. No es una novedad ni me lo ha dicho Twitter o algún periódico, sino que yo hago, desde siempre, lo que me beneficia a mí sin importarme una mierda la sociedad y sus ocurrencias.



O sus padres la han premiado con una genética privilegiada y/o no ha tenido hijos. Celebremos, porque pocas mujeres pueden decir eso a su edad.


----------



## mmmarisa (25 Sep 2022)

Lo mejor también no llevar braguitas tampoco. Es una opresión que no le de él aire al chocho…


----------



## Kadessa (25 Sep 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> O sus padres la han premiado con una genética privilegiada y/o no ha tenido hijos. Celebremos, porque pocas mujeres pueden decir eso a su edad.



No he tenido hijos por ahora. Pero mi señora madre aún habiéndome tenido a mi, las ha tenido muy bien siempre. Obviamente ahora ya tiene >60 y nada es para siempre. Pero aún así para su edad sigue genial.


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Sep 2022)

Me parece bien. Por mi como si van sin ropa opresora. Me alegrare mucho la vista


----------



## Vanatico (25 Sep 2022)

LLama la atencion lo de A*ntropóloga feminista.*
Usar esos dos terminos juntos y en una misma frase,como que "chirrian" un pelin...


----------



## RFray (25 Sep 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Para las que estan planas y con pezones minúsculos perfecto, para las que tenemos tetazas que no cabe una en una mano si vamos con el pezón suelto podemos sacar un ojo a alguien.



Soy cirujano plástico y creo que podría halludarte, pero antes necesito que postees una afoto con tus pechotes, para ir preparando la operación.


----------



## Murray's (25 Sep 2022)

Me parece bien si les resulta más comodo

Yo también tengo pecho y pezones y no llevo sujetador


----------



## magufone (25 Sep 2022)

Todo es opresión...
Madre mia que tara llevan encima


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Sep 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Para las que estan planas y con pezones minúsculos perfecto, *para las que tenemos tetazas que no cabe una en una mano* si vamos con el pezón suelto podemos sacar un ojo a alguien.



fotos o reporte


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Sep 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> El egoooooooooooooooooooooo, el egooooooooooooooooooooooooooo; hay una gorda por el barrio que tiene unas pedazo detetas, nunca lleva sujetador la muy guarra; que pedazo de tetas tiene la hija de la gran puta, impresionantes . Tiene 17 años.



dame su whatsapp joder


----------



## todoayen (25 Sep 2022)

Es imposible ser objetivo si no hay documento gráfico para poder comparar como se ven con y sin sujetador. Seamos serios/as y documentemos.


----------



## PacoQueMiPaco (25 Sep 2022)

Y luego, cuando ven un hombre acercarse a lo lejos, se tapan el escote con la mano


----------



## Decipher (25 Sep 2022)

Degeneración.


----------



## Decipher (25 Sep 2022)

PacoQueMiPaco dijo:


> Y luego, cuando ven un hombre acercarse a lo lejos, se tapan el escote con la mano



Calientapollas pero tú no reacciones.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Sep 2022)

Y yo que pensaba que el sujetador se lo ponían para evitar que las tetas les llegaran al ombligo antes de los 25 años...


----------



## Feynman (25 Sep 2022)

Siempre las habrán tenido colgantes. No todas tienen las tetas redondas. El colgajillerismo tetil está más extendido de lo que se piensa porque el porno hace creer que todas la tetas son globulares.


----------



## tartesius (25 Sep 2022)

Por mí como si se las cortan y se las comen a la plancha


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (25 Sep 2022)

Que se lo quiten ellas, que estás idiotas no hablen en nombre de todas. Idos a la mierda una detrás de otra, con lo que duele no llevar sujetar. Hay tetas y TETAS.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2022)

Ir sin sujetador es muy incómodo. No deben de tener casi pecho, porque si no no lo entiendo


----------



## Shy (25 Sep 2022)

El sujetador es opresor.

El velo no.

Ni el hijab.


----------



## wysiwyg (25 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ir sin sujetador es muy incómodo. No deben de tener casi pecho, porque si no no lo entiendo



Pon un selfie y ya valoramos si resulta incómodo o no


----------



## Padre_Karras (25 Sep 2022)

De jóvenes levantarán pollas pero espérate que pasen los años..


----------



## bondiappcc (25 Sep 2022)

No sé dónde está el problema.

Quien lleve bien. Quien no lleve, pues también bien.

Y a quien se le marquen los pezonacos, pues a disfrutar de las vistas.


----------



## biba ecuador (25 Sep 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Para las que estan planas y con pezones minúsculos perfecto, para las que tenemos tetazas que no cabe una en una mano si vamos con el pezón suelto podemos sacar un ojo a alguien.



Demuéstralo


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Sep 2022)

No hay día que no salgan con una gilipollez nueva.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Sep 2022)

Q asco.
Cada vez el muro las llega antes


----------



## Raedero (25 Sep 2022)

Argumento: "Lo natural es..."

Si quieren que lo tomemos así, adelante. No empezarán a escucharse los lloros.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> Pon un selfie y ya valoramos si resulta incómodo o no



Nadie lo puede saber mejor que uno mismo, como yo no te puedo decir a ti los calzoncillos que te resultan más cómodos


----------



## Plasta (25 Sep 2022)

Desde hoy iré sin gallumbos con los huevos colganderos en apoyo a los pezones oprimidos


----------



## Feynman (25 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ir sin sujetador es muy incómodo. No deben de tener casi pecho, porque si no no lo entiendo



Mi señora cuando llega a casa se lo quita, y en la calle o lleva deportivos o no lleva. Una 95B.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Mi señora cuando llega a casa se lo quita, y en la calle o lleva deportivos o no lleva. Una 95B.



En casa no haces tú actividad diaria. Los deportivos sujetan


----------



## Christine Lagarde (25 Sep 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Para las que estan planas y con pezones minúsculos perfecto, para las que tenemos tetazas que no cabe una en una mano si vamos con el pezón suelto podemos sacar un ojo a alguien.



O arriesgarte a un dolor de cervicales bestial.


----------



## Christine Lagarde (25 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ir sin sujetador es muy incómodo. No deben de tener casi pecho, porque si no no lo entiendo



Para ciertas tallas es impensable ir sin sujetador...


----------



## El Tirador (25 Sep 2022)

Lo apoyo! Es más si quieren ir con ellas fuera mejor


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Sep 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Para las que estan planas y con pezones minúsculos perfecto, para las que tenemos tetazas que no cabe una en una mano si vamos con el pezón suelto podemos sacar un ojo a alguien.



tienes 400 MPs


----------



## Rael (25 Sep 2022)

Ahora que está de moda llevar la lenceria vista, 


Gonzalor dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que el sujetador se lo ponían para evitar que las tetas les llegaran al ombligo antes de los 25 años...



Yo igual.

Mira las negras de national geographic.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (25 Sep 2022)

Conspiración de las bieghas para que las jóvenes nos arruinemos las tetas, o bien de gordas que no encuentran un sujetador que les sirva y sea barato.

Esto ya lo hicieron las hippies en los 60 y acabaron con las tetas chupadas y alargadas hasta la barriga, cual mujer de tribu africana. Esas mujeres ahora están amargadas por su error.



Tujaman dijo:


> Al revés. Cuando te quites el sujetador con 40 les darás rodillazos, mientras que la que no lo ha llevado las seguirá teniendo en su
> sitio por qué no tendrá toda esa musculatura atrofiada.



Las tetas no son músculo, son grasa. Sin sujetador se caen, seas copa A, B, C, D, E o su puta madre.


----------



## DVD1975 (25 Sep 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Aqui no van a tener detractores. Eso si, deberia empezar y dar ejemplo su Secretaria de Estado.
> Angela Rodriguez, Pam, calienta que sales!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203358
> ...



Primero si no me pusiera sujetador me sentiría como una guarra.
A mi ir sin sujetador lo llamarán feminismo pero me parece de guarra calienta braguetas.
Y luego un tipo la mirara y diran que son unos guarros.


----------



## elchicho47 (25 Sep 2022)

Seran capaces los moros aguantar semejante tentación mamaria???


----------



## Antiglobalismo (25 Sep 2022)

Que se caigan también será machista.

La gravedad es machista.


----------



## Avioncito (25 Sep 2022)

Yo no tengo ninguna pega, con los primeros frios, salen de casa "Astifinas", como los pitones de los toros.

Aunque lo de los pitones ya lo dominamos nosotros, en concreto uno.

Ellas que vengan astifinas jajajsjjs


----------



## Segismunda (25 Sep 2022)

Estas cerdaputas ya no saben qué hacer para mantener el precio del papo en todo lo alto, es un no parar de sexualizarse para después negar el acceso al rico pussy. 

Dios las bendiga.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Sep 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Conspiración de las bieghas para que las jóvenes nos arruinemos las tetas, o bien de gordas que no encuentran un sujetador que les sirva y sea barato.
> 
> Esto ya lo hicieron las hippies en los 60 y acabaron con las tetas chupadas y alargadas hasta la barriga, cual mujer de tribu africana. Esas mujeres ahora están amargadas por su error.
> 
> ...



Cuidadín Rosita, que con lo de conspiración de biegas, lo mismo has dado en el clavo.


----------



## Akira. (25 Sep 2022)

Claro, y con los años que se caigan las tetas, son idiotas esta gente o que.


----------



## greg_house (25 Sep 2022)

Si claro.... sin sujetador.

Y a vosotros os multarán solo por mirarlas un segundo!!!!!

Sois perdedores, no sois chads ni sois moromierdas!!!


Solo tienen derecho a follar y saciarse sexualmente los "malotes", psicopatas, hijos de puta , moromierdas conflictivos!!!

Vosotros sois perdedores y unos mierdas, vuestro unico derecho es trabajar y pagar impuestos para que la "elite malotil" viva de puta madre


----------



## Smoker (25 Sep 2022)

La idea es que se caigan, así en unos 10 años todas pasarán por el cirujano a ponerse de plastico


----------



## atasco (25 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tienes tetas enanas, no me cuentes ahora películas, igual que las tetas de mi padre, no se caen jajajaja.
> 
> Foreros como @atasco @gordofóbico tienen más tetas que tú



yo que pinto aqui lo mio es puro hierro curtido a mancuernats de 120 kilos y 0 grasas


----------



## pepeleches (25 Sep 2022)

Me encanta como lo que estas chupipandis del erario público dan un mensaje que luego es transmitido como si fuera la norma común en toda una generación. 

Ya no solo porque es inevitable que haya distintos gustos y opiniones, sino por el hecho de que, casi sin excepción, suelen ir al revés del mundo. 

Sin embargo como tienen acceso directo a todos los medios, van con el gota a gota creando la idea de que la gente a ciertas edades es como ellas. 

Y no sé si ahora las chicas a los 20 años llevan o no sujetador. Francamente, me da igual, son libres de hacer lo que quieran. Pero me jugaría (y no perdería...) a que no están transmitiendo lo que hacen esas chicas de 20 años, sino el mensaje de lo que deberían de hacer para ser buenas feministas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (25 Sep 2022)

En 10 años las tetas caídas y llorando que están feas. De todos modos ya pocas usan sujetador, cosa que por mi estupendo, vi una con dos pitones que podías colgar el abrigo ahí y eso gosta


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (25 Sep 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Para las que estan planas y con pezones minúsculos perfecto, para las que tenemos tetazas que no cabe una en una mano si vamos con el pezón suelto podemos sacar un ojo a alguien.



No creo que nos molestásemos por esos percances.


Si que se ven mucho ultimemente testas sueltas. Por mi bien, pero ojo cuidao que ya me veo venir la campaña de acoso a los que miran las tetas sueltas. Las quieren enseñar pero que no las mires, que te pongas tapaojos como los caballos.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (25 Sep 2022)

Uff...qué incomodidad!.
En casa es distinto y normalmente se va sin sujetador, pero hay modelos que son una segunda piel e incluso se aconseja llevarlo para dormir.

Ellas sabrán lo que hacen.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (25 Sep 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Seran capaces los moros aguantar semejante tentación mamaria???



Yo he visto a uno compartir piscina con una en topless y con su mujer al lado en chador.
No son listos ni ná.


----------



## asebuche (25 Sep 2022)

Esto ya se puso de moda en la época de los Jipis. Moda que abandonaron porque enseguida se les pusieron las tetas como a las cabras.


----------



## Plandemista (25 Sep 2022)

_Returns to 70's._



Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mejor con las tetas al aire. Fuera sujetadores opresores.



Y los hombres, que nos obligáis a llevarlos  
Así os fastidiareis ¡machistas! 



Spoiler



Uff, no me imagino no llevarlo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Sep 2022)

@Jevitronka , @.AzaleA. , @Petruska , @pacopalotes , @Ratona001


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (25 Sep 2022)

asebuche dijo:


> Esto ya se puso de moda en la época de los Jipis. Moda que abandonaron porque enseguida se les pusieron las tetas como a las cabras.



Hay otro factor que no tienen en cuenta: la zona que queda debajo del pliegue de la teta si no es turgente(o sea prácticamente todas), ha de estar limpia y seca. Con frecuencia da lugar a erupciones, irritaciones y hongos. El sujetador siempre levanta el pecho y protege esta zona de la humedad.


----------



## Busher (25 Sep 2022)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Esa afirmación sin fotos es un fake news de libro



Igual es cierto pero ese "alguien" es "alguien que no pase del metro de estatura" y no es tanto por puncion como por contusion.


----------



## Espartano27 (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Sep 2022)

Otra emergencia social sobre la que trabaja el ministerio que igual da.


----------



## Felson (25 Sep 2022)

En esto llevan razón las feministas, siempre y cuando no promueva más que noches de recuerdos placenteros... y con poco nos conformámabos antes, según parece, hasta que llegaron los de allende las fronteras, que diría el clásico según dicen tertulianos que no saben el clásico que dijo lo que ellos no saben expresar y que por tal al tal recurren.


----------



## silenus (25 Sep 2022)

Por mí que vayan en top-less si quieren. 


Pero luego que no se quejen: 










Un hombre se masturba ante cinco mujeres turistas en un autobús de Barcelona


La Guardia Urbana ha denunciado a un hombre por masturbarse ante cinco mujeres turistas en un autobús en la ciudad de Barcelona.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## 0IGRES (25 Sep 2022)

La tontería del día!!!


----------



## XRL (25 Sep 2022)

que feas son las españolas dios


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Sep 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> @Jevitronka , @.AzaleA. , @Petruska , @pacopalotes , @Ratona001



No


----------



## Petruska (25 Sep 2022)

Si se tiene tetas de canica, pase. 
Las que tenemos tetas turgentes y generosas no podemos ir sin sujetador.


----------



## asiqué (25 Sep 2022)

Pues algo bueno tiene el tema este





Libres domingos y domingas!
libertad para los 2


----------



## Guaguei (25 Sep 2022)

atasco dijo:


> yo que pinto aqui lo mio es puro hierro curtido a mancuernats de 120 kilos y 0 grasas



ya te lo dije atasco que funcionaba, ahora ya estas listo por si te llama la chati, cuidate


----------



## Guaguei (25 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Pues algo bueno tiene el tema este
> Ver archivo adjunto 1204266
> 
> Libres domingos y domingas!
> libertad para los 2



y con timbres, cantinploras con timbres, todo en orden circule xd


----------



## reconvertido (25 Sep 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Aqui no van a tener detractores. Eso si, deberia empezar y dar ejemplo su Secretaria de Estado.
> Angela Rodriguez, Pam, calienta que sales!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203358
> ...



Payasas que sólo saben jugar la única carta de valía que tienen: excitar al hombre.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Sep 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Si se tiene tetas de canica, pase.
> Las que tenemos tetas turgentes y generosas no podemos ir sin sujetador.



Por poder...estas fotos son de una forera.


----------



## aron01 (25 Sep 2022)

Habría que ser marika a quien no le gustara ver tetas sueltas y rebotando, pero bueno que siga la lucha.


----------



## Leopoldo (25 Sep 2022)

Trabajar palote manda. Pilotar aviones palote manda. Picarteclas en una oficina palote manda. Reponer un supermercado palote manda. Productividad a la mierda manda.


----------



## Leopoldo (25 Sep 2022)

Si, ahora que se quiten las bragas y vayan todas marcando el camel toe. 

Lo proximo que hagan escotes coñiles. Ir marcando labios. Otros con un wonderbra labiar para marcar labios vaginales potentes. Anda que no quedan cosas por putificar.


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Sep 2022)

Lo más natural y menos opresor es ir completamente desnuda por la calle como los simios e ir fornicando sin hablar con todos los rabos que se va encontrando por el camino.


----------



## Santirey (25 Sep 2022)

Un pasito palante Maríaaaa, dos pasitos patrás 
Y se dicen a si mismo progresistas cuando nos quieren devolver al pasado. Esto de no llevar el sujetador es viejo, y fracasó.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (25 Sep 2022)

Pues claro, donde hay que votar?


----------



## SexyVIcky (25 Sep 2022)

No saben lo que quieren estas tías.No llevar sujetador y llevarlas sueltas y marcando pezones porque el sujetador es heteropratiarcado.
Vaya,resulta que ahora los tíos se me quedan mirando las tetas,que llevo sueltas y empitonadas:acoso machista opresor!!!
En que coño quedamos?Eh,eh?Al final todo es heterpratiarcado y nada está bien.
Siempre uso sujetador,sin aros para ir más cómoda y solo voy sin el con algunos vestidos y tops.En la vida me he planteado que estoy siendo oprimida al usarlos,ni tampoco con la lencería y ropa interior “sexy”,ni los tacones de aguja,ni el maquillaje.Son cosas que como mujer disfruto y me atraen.


----------



## Culozilla (25 Sep 2022)

Dos cosas:


1- Eso ya lo hacía Rachel de FRIENDS.

2- ¿Pero estas no son las que lloran y rabian por la sexualización del cuerpo de la mujer?


----------



## atasco (25 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> ya te lo dije atasco que funcionaba, ahora ya estas listo por si te llama la chati, cuidate



ya me encontre con ella y me dijo que me queria al despedirnos y la dije pues bueno yo me voy que el uber esta esperando


----------



## atasco (25 Sep 2022)

me abrazo y me lo dijo yo le estaba ofreciendo la mano, iba con un maromo que iba de que queria drogas y yo plan jajaj ps no se


----------



## Vana Kala (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Sep 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Lo más natural y menos opresor es ir completamente desnuda por la calle como los simios e ir fornicando sin hablar con todos los rabos que se va encontrando por el camino.



Follar no sé , pero en sociedades más primitivas la desnudez está muy normalizada.


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Sep 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Follar no sé , pero en sociedades más primitivas la desnudez está muy normalizada.



Exacto. Ir desnudas por las calles es cosa de razas muy primitivas, casi simiescas.


----------



## Lian (25 Sep 2022)

El sujetador de toda la vida ha sido para eso, para sujetar, unas por el peso y otras por comodidad y estética. Mañana será el no llevar bragas alegando cualquier otra chorrada de las suyas, de alguna manera deben justificar estos sueldos y la utilidad de este chiringuito. 

Deseando que lleguen elecciones y se termine tanta tontería.


----------



## mikiflush (25 Sep 2022)

Hace falta una ley que condene por violación las miradas lascivas directas a los pezones.


----------



## Guaguei (25 Sep 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


>



creo que ese cantante es este, que canta con el de los AC/DC, se le ve ahi detras en el coro al de los AC/DC


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (25 Sep 2022)

Me pregunto qué opinarán sobre el burka... ah, no, espera... que ya dijeron que el islam es feminista...









“El feminismo islámico es una redundancia, el islam es igualitario”


La granadina Sirin Adlbi Sibai acaba de publicar 'La cárcel del feminismo', una reflexión sobre las mujeres musulmanas y el patriarcado




elpais.com


----------



## Blackest (25 Sep 2022)

Como siempre las tías promocionando el exhibicionismo sexual porque eso les da poder sexual sobre los hombres
Y los hombres diciendo "claro que si cosica bonica enseña las tetas que me quiero alegrar la vista"

Mientras las tías obteniendo mas y mas poder social y politico


----------



## greg_house (25 Sep 2022)

Va a ser divertido si esto tira para delante.

Imaginaos, tetitas marcadas..... mmmmm, 

Eso si chavales, si mirais vais a la puta carcel jijijjijjijij!!!! 

Solo pueden mirar, tocar y follar los malotes y moromierdas.... 

Vosotros a pagar impuestos y remar como gilipollas jijiijijijijijiji!!!!!!


----------



## lefebre (25 Sep 2022)

Kadessa dijo:


> Libreme yo de ser feminazi, pero el sujetador es la prenda más incómoda del mundo. Tengo un par de sujetadores tipo deportivos (sin aros ni rellenos) y los uso si la prenda de encima clarea mucho. Pero el resto del tiempo (95%) voy sin sujetador porque no voy a ir incómoda por imposición ni por "decoro". Yo vivo para mí no para nadie. Tengo tetas pequeñas eso sí, una 85B. Tengo 35 y están idénticas a cuando tenía 18. No usar sujetador (al menos con pecho pequeño) no solo no las hace caer sino que mantienen su soporte natural. Y llevo sin usar sujetador aproximadamente 15 años. No es una novedad ni me lo ha dicho Twitter o algún periódico, sino que yo hago, desde siempre, lo que me beneficia a mí sin importarme una mierda la sociedad y sus ocurrencias.



35 años dices tener.... Cuidado pues.


----------



## lefebre (25 Sep 2022)

Tujaman dijo:


> Al revés. Cuando te quites el sujetador con 40 les darás rodillazos, mientras que la que no lo ha llevado las seguirá teniendo en su
> sitio por qué no tendrá toda esa musculatura atrofiada.



Con 40 la que no los ha llevado las tendrá igual, grapadas al vientre. 
Deberías ver documentales de las tribus en la 2. Así verás la evolución natural de las tetas desde los 13 a los 40 años. Es mejor eso a que lo descubras en tus propias carnes dentro de dos años.
Es más. ¿Por qué te crees que se inventó el sujetador y todas comenzaron a llevarlo?


----------



## James the rock (25 Sep 2022)

Por mi ferpecto,iré con más alegría y con gafas de sol por la calle.


----------



## skan (26 Sep 2022)

Free the Nipple.


----------



## skan (26 Sep 2022)

Esto me recuerda que hace poco iba paseando por el centro de Valencia y me cruce con una familia (centroeuropea o del este).
Padre y madre tendrían unos 40 años. Y las dos hijas, una de unos 17 a 21 años, iban sin sujetador, con camiseta blanca semitransparente y marcando pezonacos impresionantes. Daba ganas de pajearse ahí mismo.
Todos los tíos se quedaban babeando.
¿De verdad que a los padres no les molesta eso?


----------



## skan (26 Sep 2022)

Son libres de ir sin sujetador, de hecho los hombres deseamos que así sea.

Pero eso sí, si a nosotros se nos asoma la puntita del pollón vamos a la cárcel.


----------



## Guaguei (26 Sep 2022)

La proaria era la unica que se atrevia a enseñarlas, esto esta decayendo mucho


----------



## The Chortinas´ Club (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Tomasinhatrick (26 Sep 2022)

Euler dijo:


> Goder, el punto NWO metido a presión en cualquier aspecto de la vida.
> Menuda chorrada, que cada una haga lo que quiera.
> 
> Las cosas importantes, como la desindustrialización, el trabajo, la destrucción de la familia y la natalidad, la vivienda, los okupas y la colonización de Europa por invasores, ya si eso, mañana.



Conocí una hace 5 años que no llevaba sujetador venía de Londres y ahora todas se copian, aplaudiria si cuando todas llevaban sujetador una no lo hiciera porque no le sale del coño pero ellas siguen normas.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (26 Sep 2022)

-V_ dijo:


> Yo encantado y sin tanga también



Peor, yo follarme a una y que no lleve tanga ni nada me da un bajón brutal la lencería es lo mejor del universo.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (26 Sep 2022)

Kadessa dijo:


> Tetas de niño gordo tendrá tu puta madre  claro que si estás acostumbrados a andar con gordas es lo que hay. Yo mido 1.64, peso 52kg, mis tetas están perfectas. No son muy grandes pero tienen forma perfecta y están proporcionadas a mi complexión.



Nos encantan las gordas menudas tetazas y que culazos, de hecho una flaca para mí es invisible xD


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (26 Sep 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Qué risa las locas del coño estás. Cada día una tontería más gorda.
> 
> Los tíos deberíamos ir sin gayumbos...



Pues sí 

Los gayumbos siempre anchos, rollo pantalón de futbolista de los 70.


----------



## Lain Coubert (26 Sep 2022)

Que vayan como les dé la puta gana. Los hombres ya pasamos de ellas.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (26 Sep 2022)

Kadessa dijo:


> Tetas de niño gordo tendrá tu puta madre  claro que si estás acostumbrados a andar con gordas es lo que hay. Yo mido 1.64, peso 52kg, mis tetas están perfectas. No son muy grandes pero tienen forma perfecta y están proporcionadas a mi complexión.



Pintura al óleo o reporte


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (26 Sep 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Si, ahora que se quiten las bragas y vayan todas marcando el camel toe.
> 
> Lo proximo que hagan escotes coñiles. Ir marcando labios. Otros con un wonderbra labiar para marcar labios vaginales potentes. Anda que no quedan cosas por putificar.



En realidad es lo contrario 

Si todas van desnudas nos acostumbramos y nos da igual. 

Al esconder los atributos sexuales, los deseamos más, y entonces comienza el negocio del Papo.

Todo vienen en el génesis codificado.


----------



## Guaguei (26 Sep 2022)

venga esas tetas todas las que han posteado en el hilo, que no se diga que aqui no hay chicas atrevidas, nada es gratis en esta vida
venga petruska, tus tetitas extienden cheques que tu ego no puede pagar, o algo asi era, y la jevitronka, y las que lleven avatar masculino
no tiene que ser a pelo, pero que se marquen


----------



## Guaguei (26 Sep 2022)

tetas o la cosa se va a poner muy fea, se pueden buscar tetas en internet lo mas parecidas, pero entonces ya seria a pelo


----------



## Guaguei (26 Sep 2022)

bueno venga, de internet y con ropa, me he pasado, para una broma que hago


----------



## Guaguei (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (26 Sep 2022)

tic tac gurls


----------



## petete44 (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Cens0r (26 Sep 2022)

Esto es algo superimportante y supernecesario.


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Sep 2022)

Regresamos a los 70


----------



## Soundblaster (26 Sep 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



¿no tiene el notas las rodillas exas mierda?


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (26 Sep 2022)

Pues nada, las mujeres siguen firmes su camino a las cavernas. Dentro de poco la liberación consistirá ir desnudas por la calle,
cagando y meando en la acera y limpiándose con una piedra. Y a los Alfas les pondrán el culo desnudo para que se las folle in situ,
en la plaza, calle o parque donde caiga.
Las mujeres en libertad son destructoras de la Civilización, y para eso las están utilizando la élite globlalista.
Para destruir un Occidente que ellas se lo pasan por el coño, como el futuro de España, como el sentirse parte de 
una patria/raza/cultura a la que hay que defender.
Esto ya lo sabían nuestros antepasados, que no eran machistas, sino que a través de milenios de convivencia las tenían bien caladas


----------



## M4rk (26 Sep 2022)

Así las tienen, a la altura del ombligo con 30 años de edad. Qué asco de vida.


----------



## Mgsolid (26 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> bueno venga, de internet y con ropa, me he pasado, para una broma que hago



qué problema tienes tú con las tetas de las chicas aquí, vas un poco subidito no crees, así no vas a conseguir nunca que te enseñen unas, eres deleznable


----------



## Guaguei (26 Sep 2022)

tampoco es para ponerse asi, ellas pueden hacer lo que quieran no estan obligadas a nada, es como pedirselo y asi se anima un poco el hilo


----------



## Mgsolid (26 Sep 2022)

de verdad crees que eso es pedir algo, ni se le parece, intenta conmigo que te enseñe las tetas que ya veras, me pongo enferma con la gente como tú


----------



## Guaguei (26 Sep 2022)

ya te lo he dicho aqui nadie tiene que enseñar nada que no quiera enseñar, y no hay mas, esto es un foro libre


----------



## Mgsolid (26 Sep 2022)

mucho mejor así


----------



## mirym94 (26 Sep 2022)

luego se quejaran que los monegros las violan.

Las que tienen pecho grande les saldrá chepa.

Yo lo veo antiestético depende de cómo se vista.

Los tíos entonces no pueden llevar calzoncillos porque les oprime los huevos y el rabo, solo hay que ver a Sánchez lo oprimido que está. Así es de marica.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (26 Sep 2022)

En cambio esos pantalones capitalistas no oprimen a la gorda.


----------



## pepero200 (26 Sep 2022)

Estas terminan por no limpiarse ni el culo las asquerosas


----------



## cortijero92 (26 Sep 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Qué risa las locas del coño estás. Cada día una tontería más gorda.
> 
> Los tíos deberíamos ir sin gayumbos...



Yo no he llevado gayumbos en mi puta vida.


----------



## cortijero92 (26 Sep 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Aqui no van a tener detractores. Eso si, deberia empezar y dar ejemplo su Secretaria de Estado.
> Angela Rodriguez, Pam, calienta que sales!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203358
> ...



Libres domingos y domingas.


----------



## Falcatón (26 Sep 2022)

Es más, ni siquiera tendrían que llevar taparse el torso, tetamen al aire, ¡viva el feminismo!

Luego vendrán con que los machistas les sexualizamos, ¡no te joe!


----------



## mxmanu (26 Sep 2022)

Me encanta la idea, ya se ven muchas por la calle marcando pezon. 

Antes se tenía que haber hecho


----------



## Termes (26 Sep 2022)

Sujetador ya... más pan para el público del circo. 

El vivir como ciuddanos con ayudas y normalizarlas, el aceptar la discriminación, que en un juego de palabras que a nadie engaña llaman positiva, el tener que demostrar algo a la socidad actual, que ni se demanda ni oprime... Eso no es vivir bajo el yugo paternalista (papá Estado)... ya!

No es sino actitudes teledirigidas por intereses de terceros, conflictos internos no resueltos (en Irán y tantos otros sí que se demanda, pero poco apoyo se ve), cortinas de humo para que el individuo no avance y sea cada vez más gobiernodependiente.


----------



## dragon33 (26 Sep 2022)

Mira, por fin algo bueno del femimarxismo.


----------



## Feynman (26 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> creo que ese cantante es este, que canta con el de los AC/DC, se le ve ahi detras en el coro al de los AC/DC



¿Soy el único que cuando escucha esta canción piensa en Algo pasa con Mary?



Y un poco menos en Mallrats


----------



## Feynman (26 Sep 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> En realidad es lo contrario
> 
> Si todas van desnudas nos acostumbramos y nos da igual.
> 
> ...



Voy a playas nudistas y es como dices. Te acostumbras a la desnudez y ya no te atrae. Lo que atrae es un minifalda, chorts, escote generoso o un vestido elegante bien puesto.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> creo que ese cantante es este, que canta con el de los AC/DC, se le ve ahi detras en el coro al de los AC/DC



@pacopalotes 
Como te cale eh?


----------



## LuismarpIe (26 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> creo que ese cantante es este, que canta con el de los AC/DC, se le ve ahi detras en el coro al de los AC/DC



Sí señor!! Bon Scott sale ahí haciendo los coros. Es el de detrás, el que parece un paje de los reyes magos.


----------



## Feynman (26 Sep 2022)

Sub Lumine Dei dijo:


> Pues nada, las mujeres siguen firmes su camino a las cavernas. Dentro de poco la liberación consistirá ir desnudas por la calle,
> cagando y meando en la acera y limpiándose con una piedra. Y a los Alfas les pondrán el culo desnudo para que se las folle in situ,
> en la plaza, calle o parque donde caiga.
> Las mujeres en libertad son destructoras de la Civilización, y para eso las están utilizando la élite globlalista.
> ...



No entiendo la relación desnudez con destrucción de la civilización. Los griegos, aquellos que forjaron las bases de nuestra civilización, se pasaban la mayor parte del tiempo desnudos.

Y la primera civilización propiamente europea (con estructura jerárquica y escritura propia) fue la minoica, donde las mujeres, al menos las sacerdotistas, iban con las tetas al aire.








Por no mencionar a los egipcios.


----------



## Leopoldo (26 Sep 2022)

Efectivamente y en el siglo XIX las chicas también iba desnudas, lo he visto en un cuadro de Ingres


----------



## davitin (26 Sep 2022)

Lo único bueno que ha salido del feminismo es esta "propuesta".

Como empiecen a ir así todas las tías por la calle vamos a ir todo el día palote.


----------



## Leopoldo (26 Sep 2022)

Las tias con el feminismo se está desarmando ellas solitas. Están perdiendo el arma tan poderosa que les había dado la naturaleza su coño. Con su coño podían promocionar en una empresa, ser la actriz estrella de una nueva peli de Hollywood y un larguísimo etc. Ahora eso ya no lo pueden utilizar porque el feminismo se lo ha cargado.
Ahora está destruyendo la sensualidad y el atractivo físico. Se esta volviendo toodo "animalesco". Ahora son debates sobre la menstruación, los coños y los pezones. Las tias al desnudarse se desarman igualmente, ya que pierden su "morbo", banalizan y por tanto des-atractivizan el cuerpo femenino. Cuando ves pezones por todos lados, cuando ves pechos por todos lados, cuando ves cameltoe por todos lados pues es como si no los vieras.

Haber si se enteran que las tias que el feminismo es una forma de lesbianismo encubierto, y que las lesbis que son las que mueven todo el cotarro feminista están utilizando a sus _peonas_ para que se vuelvan todas lesbis ya que están consiguiendo que los hombres ya no las encuentren atractivas.


----------



## Guaguei (26 Sep 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que cuando escucha esta canción piensa en Algo pasa con Mary?
> 
> 
> 
> Y un poco menos en Mallrats



seguramente hasta luego


----------



## Leopoldo (26 Sep 2022)

Lo próximo es enseñar el coño.
!Muerte a las bragas opresoras! !Camel toe! !Camel toe!

Se haran escotes coñiles y wonderbra para marcar labios vaginales potentes. Otras se operaran los labios porque o los tienen muy pequeños o muy grandes. Ahí harán un buen negocio las clínicas de cirugía estética. Luego harán reportajes en la tele subvencionados con dinero público diciendo: "No pasa nada si tienes labios vaginales grandes. Es el patriarcado que impone un código labial" "Líberate de los estereotipos coñiles".

No queda nada por putificar.


----------



## Wotan2021 (26 Sep 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> Igualdad. Ángela Rodríguez [Ministerio/Secretaria de Estado de Igualdad y contra la Violencia de Género ]
> 
> 
> Igualdad. Ángela Rodríguez [Ministerio/Secretaria de Estado de Igualdad y contra la Violencia de Género ]
> ...



Broootal, con ese CV normalmente no te cogen ni de reponedor en Mercadona.


----------



## Vana Kala (26 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> creo que ese cantante es este, que canta con el de los AC/DC, se le ve ahi detras en el coro al de los AC/DC



No, no es el que se está con Vince Lovegrove. Es Rick Derringer, que fundó los McCoys - grupo que tuvo éxito en los 60 y 70- . La fémina que se bambolea era su mujer...


----------



## Leopoldo (26 Sep 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> Igualdad. Ángela Rodríguez [Ministerio/Secretaria de Estado de Igualdad y contra la Violencia de Género ]
> 
> 
> Igualdad. Ángela Rodríguez [Ministerio/Secretaria de Estado de Igualdad y contra la Violencia de Género ]
> ...



Preparada, pre-parada. 

Brootal esa curriculum. Soy jefe de RH y me viene una tipa así y me digo: "como la meta en el corral, ésta me la lía".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Sep 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Se haran escotes coñiles y wonderbra para marcar labios vaginales potentes. Otras se operaran los labios porque o los tienen muy pequeños o muy grandes. Ahí harán un buen negocio las clinicas de *cirugía* estética.



¿Qué le pasó a tu corrector ortográfico?


----------



## Leopoldo (26 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasó a tu corrector ortográfico?



Es el francés que parasita el español. Hago una traducción automática que hago en mi cabeza cambiando "g" por "j". Aunque esta vez no me he releído y se me ha colado ("chirurgie")  mil perdones.


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Sep 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Qué risa las locas del coño estás. Cada día una tontería más gorda.
> 
> Los tíos deberíamos ir sin gayumbos...



Hazlo.
Lo más probable es que te dé un dolor de huevos importante.


----------



## Guaguei (26 Sep 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> No, no es el que se está con Vince Lovegrove. Es Rick Derringer, que fundó los McCoys - grupo que tuvo éxito en los 60 y 70- . La fémina que se bambolea era su mujer...



se parecen bastante, pero yo con el que me parto viendole ahi es bon scott, no siguio con la banda, aveces hay que salirse


----------



## Leopoldo (26 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> se parecen bastante, pero yo con el que me parto viendole ahi es bon scott, no siguio con la banda, aveces hay que salirse



No siguió porque el pobre la palmó. 

Aquí uno de sus videos antes de morir, un grande. Era el alma de ACDC


----------



## BudSpencer (26 Sep 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Aqui no van a tener detractores. Eso si, deberia empezar y dar ejemplo su Secretaria de Estado.
> Angela Rodriguez, Pam, calienta que sales!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203358
> ...



Lesbianas se buscan una excusa para ver mejor las tetas de las mujeres.


----------



## maxhc (26 Sep 2022)

Preveo conflicto de intereses con la DGT 

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Finch (26 Sep 2022)

Lo normal es ir en taparrabos y con las tetas al aire, como las negras de El África.


----------



## ciudadlibre (26 Sep 2022)

no saben lo que hacer para llamar la atencion del macho beta proveedor


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Sep 2022)

Psicópatas hijas de puta provocando violaciones para justificar el incremento de recursos en Igual-Dá.


----------



## Mgsolid (26 Sep 2022)

¿aún estais buscando tetas?
podeis chupar la pantalla si quereis, mas no va a haber
y aprender a pedirlo


----------



## Mgsolid (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> venga esas tetas todas las que han posteado en el hilo, que no se diga que aqui no hay chicas atrevidas, nada es gratis en esta vida
> venga petruska, tus tetitas extienden cheques que tu ego no puede pagar, o algo asi era, y la jevitronka, y las que lleven avatar masculino
> no tiene que ser a pelo, pero que se marquen



Toma.. Del viernes


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> La proaria era la unica que se atrevia a enseñarlas, esto esta decayendo mucho



Presenteee es que se fueron las pocas foreras que habían y me quedé yo sola. La jevitonto es un travestorro..


----------



## Guaguei (27 Sep 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Presenteee es que se fueron las pocas foreras que habían y me quedé yo sola. La jevitonto es un travestorro..



jajaja bueno este foro son unas cloacas, pero si alguien va de tia, de primeras habra que pensar que si lo es, nunca se sabe, podria serlo


----------



## Guaguei (27 Sep 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Toma.. Del viernes
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205542



nada mal, para concurso


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> nada mal, para concurso



Gracias!!! Y eso que tengo sufrimiento pasado en éste cuerpo.


----------



## Guaguei (27 Sep 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Gracias!!! Y eso que tengo sufrimiento pasado en éste cuerpo.



bueno el pasado es pasado, pasa de todo no digas tacos y asi no alteras, mas tranquilo todo
si te ofendes a la minima eso es debilidad no lo contrario, si te da igual lo que te digan, si alguna vez te reproxhan un fallo verdadero y te sigue dando ifual, nose sabra si es cierto o no


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> bueno el pasado es pasado, pasa de todo no digas tacos y asi no alteras, mas tranquilo todo
> si te ofendes a la minima eso es debilidad no lo contrario, si te da igual lo que te digan, si alguna vez te reproxhan un fallo verdadero y te sigue dando ifual, nose sabra si es cierto o no



Así es, me resbala todo estoy orgullosa con el que tengo, a más de una y uno le gustaría estar así con mi edad..


----------



## Catalinius (27 Sep 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Para las que estan planas y con pezones minúsculos perfecto, para las que tenemos tetazas que no cabe una en una mano si vamos con el pezón suelto podemos sacar un ojo a alguien.



Yo puedo ir sin él según con qué ropa, pero habitualmente y para que se mantengan en su lugar hay que sujetarlas.


----------



## Catalinius (27 Sep 2022)

El feminismo es peor que el machismo, te ordenan hasta cómo bombear tus tetas...anda ya


----------



## CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L (27 Sep 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Así es, me resbala todo estoy orgullosa con el que tengo, a más de una y uno le gustaría estar así con mi edad..



Orgullos_*a*_? Pero si todo el mundo sabe que eres UN TIO, troll cansino de MIERDA!


----------



## Guaguei (27 Sep 2022)

a mi me da igual quien este detras de una cuenta, como no me meto en lios, bastante comederos de cabeza lleva uno, o una vete a saber, como para ponerse a investigar, por cierto proaria es boyera XD


----------



## geflow (27 Sep 2022)

No hay nada mas antiestetico que una tia con las tetas caidas marcando pezones un poco por encima del ombligo

Pero oye, que si ellas son felices, a mi que mas me da.


----------



## perrosno (27 Sep 2022)

Mas tonterías que ayer y menos que mañana. El lema de la mugremitada.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> a mi me da igual quien este detras de una cuenta, como no me meto en lios, bastante comederos de cabeza lleva uno, o una vete a saber, como para ponerse a investigar, por cierto proaria es boyera XD



Jajaj no hije no, soy hetera a mucha honra me gusta mucho el salchichón pero no el cerdo que lo porta.. jajajaj


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


>



ésas metaleras oooee oee ooooeeee !


----------



## Neosubnormal (28 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que directamente la ropa es opresora no deberían llevarla


----------



## ravalero1 (28 Sep 2022)

Neosubnormal dijo:


> Yo creo que directamente la ropa es opresora no deberían llevarla



Si las mujeres no llevaran ropa, nos llevaríamos un palo que para qué.

Te lo dice uno que ha visto miles por su trabajo, de todos los colores y pelajes. Una buena vestimenta hace milagros.

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Guaguei (28 Sep 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jajaj no hije no, soy hetera a mucha honra me gusta mucho el salchichón pero no el cerdo que lo porta.. jajajaj



el fuet tambien esta muy bueno, pero que mas da si acabaremos comiendo grillos, espero que los haya de sabores, se podra hacer de todo con grillos hasta fuet, y ya dejaremos a los animales en paz, bueno menos a los grillos y las cucarachas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> el fuet tambien esta muy bueno, pero que mas da si acabaremos comiendo grillos, espero que los haya de sabores, se podra hacer de todo con grillos hasta fuet, y ya dejaremos a los animales en paz, bueno menos a los grillos y las cucarachas



si los grillos tienen el aspecto del clooney me pongo las botas..


----------



## Lado oscuro (28 Sep 2022)

Ir por la calle con la cara y el pelo lleno de fluidos de genitales empodera a la mujer.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Sep 2022)

Lado oscuro dijo:


> Ir por la calle con la cara y el pelo lleno de fluidos de genitales empodera a la mujer.



pues es bueno para la piel para el cabello no tanto tiene una acidez que destruye células.. jajja


----------



## nate (28 Sep 2022)

Por una vez en mi vida voy a estar deacuerdo con las feminazis. Fuera sujetador... es opresor.... viva las tetas al aire libre.... mmm


----------



## Mgsolid (29 Sep 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ésas metaleras oooee oee ooooeeee !



el sujetador si lo llevo es para ir mas rápido, no por el que dirán


----------



## Mgsolid (29 Sep 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> pues es bueno para la piel para el cabello no tanto tiene una acidez que destruye células.. jajja



gracias ya lo sabía :-|


----------



## naburiano (29 Sep 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Aqui no van a tener detractores. Eso si, deberia empezar y dar ejemplo su Secretaria de Estado.
> Angela Rodriguez, Pam, calienta que sales!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203358
> ...



Pero luego no las mires a las tetas, muy coherente todo.

Una mujer puede ser puta, puede ser estrecha, pero lo que no es de recibo es que sea las dos cosas a la vez, vamos lo que se dice una calientapollas o una estrechoputa.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Sep 2022)

-V_ dijo:


> Yo encantado y sin tanga también



No, el tanga que se lo dejen, en verano algunas llevan pantalones que se transparentan con el sol y se les ve todo el tanga, me ponen el nabo apuntado a la meca.


----------



## Mgsolid (29 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Pero luego no las mires a las tetas, muy coherente todo.
> 
> Una mujer puede ser puta, puede ser estrecha, pero lo que no es de recibo es que sea las dos cosas a la vez, vamos lo que se dice una calientapollas o una estrechoputa.



las tetas se pueden mirar pero no quedarse parado y atontado como un imbécil, con disimulo, aunque también se pueden mirar con descaro y prepotencia, es ahí donde esta el matiz y viene el problema


----------



## naburiano (29 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> las tetas se pueden mirar pero no quedarse parado y atontado como un imbécil, con disimulo, aunque también se pueden mirar con descaro y prepotencia, es ahí donde esta el matiz y viene el problema



Ya, lo que quieras, no es necesario decir obviedades.

Pero como pretenden que no se las quedé mirando alguno?

Porque mal van si quieren ligar con el que no las mira a las tetas en absoluto.


----------



## Mgsolid (29 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Ya, lo que quieras, no es necesario decir obviedades.
> 
> Pero como pretenden que no se las quedé mirando alguno?
> 
> Porque mal van si quieren ligar con el que no las mira a las tetas en absoluto.



si te parecía obvio por que has escrito eso
¿tú ligas mirando tetas? ¿es esa tu técnica?
¿quiéres conocer la mía para darte por el culo como la puta que soy?


----------



## naburiano (29 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> si te parecía obvio por que has escrito eso
> ¿tú ligas mirando tetas? ¿es esa tu técnica?
> ¿quiéres conocer la mía para darte por el culo como la puta que soy?



No, claro que no ligo así, nadie liga así.

Pero es que hay una parte instintiva en el mirar a las tetas, y que no os queréis enterar, que no podéis evitar, por mucho que os empeñeis.

Es que además en esto siempre aplicáis un doble rasero bestial, a mí también se me han quedado tías mirando fijamente a la cara, o al paquete y no voy por ahí exigiendo políticas para que no lo hagan, entre otras cosas porque mi criterio principal para que me guste una chica es gustarla.

Debe ser complicado encontrar una pareja que no sea tóxica, a base de meter a los hombres a los que atraeis en la zona de amigos y colgarse de los que solo os quieren para follar y pasar de vosotras.


----------



## Mgsolid (29 Sep 2022)

pues cuentaselo a tu madre o haz lo que tengas que hacer, bye


----------



## cuasi-pepito (29 Sep 2022)

¿Estas señoras saben hablar de cosas que no tengan que ver con el sexo o el erotismo o lo superficial?

Con la de temas que hay en la vida....


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> ¿Estas señoras saben hablar de cosas que no tengan que ver con el sexo o el erotismo o lo superficial?
> 
> Con la de temas que hay en la vida....



Qué te pasa te ponemos cachondo? a mi me votan una cosa bárbara cuando voy a paso firme, esta mañana ya he encontrado miradas masculinas impresionados , primero me miran las tetas y luego la cara, y repaso completo de todo mi curvilíneo cuerpo, no sé cuál les gusta más porque me mantienen la mirada a los ojos firmes..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> pues cuentaselo a tu madre o haz lo que tengas que hacer, bye



jajajajaja éso le ha dolido hermana le ha dolido es cómo darle una patada en los webs...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> el sujetador si lo llevo es para ir mas rápido, no por el que dirán



Preciooooossoooo ! ! i love you !


----------



## naburiano (29 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> pues cuentaselo a tu madre o haz lo que tengas que hacer, bye



No me has contestado a mi, solo has contestado en el hilo.

En serio, el mismo movimiento político que está en contra de que objetifiquen a la mujer por su cuerpo, es el mismo que apela al derecho a la mujer a objetizarse.

Coherencia? En ningún lado.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> si te parecía obvio por que has escrito eso
> ¿tú ligas mirando tetas? ¿es esa tu técnica?
> ¿quiéres conocer la mía para darte por el culo como la puta que soy?



jajaja joder que buenoooooo , ésta es mi chicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ahí dura duraaaaa dominata , dominatrix cierto? de las mías !!


----------



## Mgsolid (29 Sep 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> jajaja joder que buenoooooo , ésta es mi chicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ahí dura duraaaaa dominata , dominatrix cierto? de las mías !!



lleva latex, al menos unos pantalones, no te metas donde no tengas que meterte, y todo va como la seda, si no seo pone feo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (29 Sep 2022)

Suelo ir con mayas negras apretadas y camisa, marcando tetas culazo y piernacas...


----------



## Mgsolid (29 Sep 2022)

también vale, son tiempos extraños hay que ir con la ropa adecuada


----------



## terraenxebre (29 Sep 2022)

Aveces los pezones son de mal gusto...

Y lo dicen las que decian que los tíos no podíamos estar de piernas abiertas en el metro..


----------



## terraenxebre (29 Sep 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Suelo ir con mayas negras apretadas y camisa, marcando tetas culazo y piernacas...



Eso va en veteranos, y mallas es con doble l


----------



## Dragón Asesino (29 Sep 2022)

La pregunta es: a quién cojones le importa?


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Eso va en veteranos, y mallas es con doble l



No burlarse del pobre subnormal analfabeto de Toni Agut, que bastante tiene por ser así y encima se hace pasar por mujer.
Siendo cosecha del 2.007, seguro que ya conoces lo mal que escribe incluso con las mayúsculas que usa habitulamente @terraenxebre


----------



## terraenxebre (29 Sep 2022)

masia dijo:


> No burlarse del pobre subnormal analfabeto de Toni Agut, que bastante tiene por ser así y encima se hace pasar por mujer.
> Siendo cosecha del 2.007, seguro que ya conoces lo mal que escribe incluso con las mayúsculas que usa habitulamente @terraenxebre



Ni idea, yo bots y multis no conozco....uso el foro para ver tetas


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Sep 2022)

Cuando se implante el burka obligatorio ya nadie se acordará del sujetador.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (29 Sep 2022)

putas subnormales.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2022)

Efectivamente, un gordo pancetas que se disfraza de mujer.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2022)

Asi es, el tontaina @Azog el Profanador niega que tenga rabo, pero las pilladas que le hizo @Policía Pérez no dejan lugar a dudas.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2022)

masia dijo:


> No burlarse del pobre subnormal analfabeto de Toni Agut, que bastante tiene por ser así y encima se hace pasar por mujer.
> Siendo cosecha del 2.007, seguro que ya conoces lo mal que escribe incluso con las mayúsculas que usa habitulamente @terraenxebre



No te rías ehhhh, que es mujer biológica.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Eso va en veteranos, y mallas es con doble l








Que esperas de un zopenco que escribe vejaciones con B, y abriéndose con H.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> jajaja bueno este foro son unas cloacas, pero si alguien va de tia, de primeras habra que pensar que si lo es, nunca se sabe, podria serlo



Este aparte de un troll hijo de puta es un maromo con rabo, mucho ojito con el que va a la caza de datos personales.


----------



## loveisintheair (29 Sep 2022)

Estáis demasiado contentos porque no lo habéis entendido bien.
Ella dice: “Si vas en el metro con ropa que marque mucho los pezones sentirás más las miradas y a veces no te apetece”.
Y yo pienso que ello quiere decir que se van a multiplicar las denuncias por miradas lascivas, lo que generará mucho curro y mucho dinero a los chiringuitos feministas -tendrán incluso que contratar más gente- y que muchas encontrarán en ello una manera de ganarse la vida. 

Una mujer con unos buenos pezones, sólo tendría que subirse unas horas en el metro para sacarse el sueldo de un mes, o más: muchos hombres la mirarían y ella podría denunciarles a todos. Y, para que eso sea posible, sería necesario que en cada vagón fuera una policía de la moral. Lo que os digo, no va a quedar una feminista en paro. 
Y vosotros tendréis que caminar con la vista clavada en el suelo.
O arrancaros los ojos, que también es otra solución.


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1209297
> 
> Que esperas de un zopenco que escribe vejaciones con B, y abriéndose con H.



El récord de analfabetismo lo batió cuando en uno de sus basura-mensajes escribió "COMBIENE" del verbo "convenir" y a la postre en mayúsculas, para que destacara bien claro.
Ni hecho a propósito podía quedar peor.
Y encima se las da de mujer aria el yonky-delincuente ese, que algún día le puede "pasar algo" por los delitos que comete en las redes
Al tiempo................................
@El tuerto Bowman @Policía Pérez


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Sep 2022)

masia dijo:


> El récord de analfabetismo lo batió cuando en uno de sus basura-mensajes escribió "COMBIENE" del verbo "convenir" y a la postre en mayúsculas, para que destacara bien claro.
> Ni hecho a propósito podía quedar peor.
> Y encima se las da de mujer aria el yonky-delincuente ese, que algún día le puede "pasar algo" por los delitos que comete en las redes
> Al tiempo................................
> @El tuerto Bowman @Policía Pérez



Joder, de ese conviene con B de burro no tengo captura, otra vez la haces y me la pasas coño, hago colección de sus rebuznos ortográficos.


----------



## masia (29 Sep 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Joder, de ese conviene con B de burro no tengo captura, otra vez la haces y me la pasas coño, hago colección de sus rebuznos ortográficos.



Es que de escribir "COMBIENE" a "CONVIENE" se te salen los ojos de las órbitas al haber 2 faltas garrafales en una misma palabra.

Para capturas ya tenemos al gordo de las setas Toni Agut, que vive con ello.
Es risible su ortografía en sus mensajes y el "pobrecillo" me quería enseñar a escribir en catalán el muy gilipollas
A mi???
A mi???
Los pocos mensajes que escribió en catalán , se oía a Pompeu Fabra gritar desde su tumba
Vamos anda, que me parto las polla de la risa, 
Com ho veus xicot tot aixó ?????


----------



## Ginko (29 Sep 2022)

Kadessa dijo:


> Libreme yo de ser feminazi, pero el sujetador es la prenda más incómoda del mundo. Tengo un par de sujetadores tipo deportivos (sin aros ni rellenos) y los uso si la prenda de encima clarea mucho. Pero el resto del tiempo (95%) voy sin sujetador porque no voy a ir incómoda por imposición ni por "decoro". Yo vivo para mí no para nadie. Tengo tetas pequeñas eso sí, una 85B. Tengo 35 y están idénticas a cuando tenía 18. No usar sujetador (al menos con pecho pequeño) no solo no las hace caer sino que mantienen su soporte natural. Y llevo sin usar sujetador aproximadamente 15 años. No es una novedad ni me lo ha dicho Twitter o algún periódico, sino que yo hago, desde siempre, lo que me beneficia a mí sin importarme una mierda la sociedad y sus ocurrencias.



Sí tuvieras unas tetazas como dos sandías de diez kilos, no podrías hacer eso.

Una familiar cercana tiene esas tetas y es lo que hay. Pero como ha dicho otra forera, es así para todas las tetas de cierto tamaño, es evidente.


----------



## Guaguei (30 Sep 2022)

tu nunca has llevado mallas apretadas y camisa?
eres raro


----------



## Boston molestor (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (30 Sep 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Este aparte de un troll hijo de puta es un maromo con rabo, mucho ojito con el que va a la caza de datos personales.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1209304
> Ver archivo adjunto 1209304
> Ver archivo adjunto 1209305



ha destapado buena parte de la pederastia en españa y burbuja lo ha limpiado, deberias mostrar un respeto, ahora el mundo es un ligar mejor


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> ha destapado buena parte de la pederastia en españa y burbuja lo ha limpiado, deberias mostrar un respeto, ahora el mundo es un ligar mejor



¿Tu padre está entre los pederastas que ha destapado?.


----------



## Guaguei (30 Sep 2022)

me ha mirao un tuerto, empiezo bien el dia, comprate un ojo de cristal amigo
yo no estoy ni con batman ni con la capitana marvel, o con los dos, mirale a otro


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Tu padre está entre los pederastas que ha destapado?.



yo soy adiestradora por si te interesa


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

mi prima, recoje niños extraviados con su furgoneta


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Raedero (30 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> ¿aún estais buscando tetas?
> podeis chupar la pantalla si quereis, mas no va a haber
> *y aprender a pedirlo*



Por favor.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


>



Mujeres metaleras al poder oh yeeeeaaahhh


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> me ha mirao un tuerto, empiezo bien el dia, comprate un ojo de cristal amigo
> yo no estoy ni con batman ni con la capitana marvel, o con los dos, mirale a otro



Pues espero que no sea el pederasta que tengo en mi avatar sí sí, el vanguard el puerco CUESCO downman y otras multis, que rabia porque le hice CSI, y ahí está pidiendo mi baneo y poniendo fotos fakes sobre mí.. Como te mire ya no te deja, es un Gay folla travolos, y nos envidia a las mujeres por levantar las pollas que a él le gustaría Catar..Estoy así de estupenda!! Siempre activa y deportiva! Con mallas camisa y marcando chicha aria...


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Por favor.



está bien te las enseñaré con una condición


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> está bien te las enseñaré con una condición



siempre me pasa igual


----------



## Oteador (30 Sep 2022)

Potemos y sus movimientos satélites cada día más ridículos


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


>



QUE TE FOOOOOOOOOO NO HOMO PERO ERES DE LAS MIAS EN TODOOOO PERO FIJO QUE ÉRES UN TÍO VAMOS SEGURO SEGURO...


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

las chicas auténticas también pueden pedirme tetas buen pedidas y algo más, pero ahora debo irme


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (30 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> las chicas autenticas también pueden pedirme tetas buen pedidas y algo mas, pero ahora debo irme



JAJA PREFIERO PEDIRTE EL RABO. JAJAJA,. TENGO HOMBRES QUE ME LO ENVIAN SIN PEDIRSELO, TENGO UNO QUE ES CONOCIDO EN REDES POR SER FAMOSO, PUES ME ENVIA VIDEOPAJAS SIN MÁS.. JAJAJ
OTRO QUE QUIERE QUEDAR.. NO DOY A BASTO LEÑE !


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

también tengo rabo no solo tetas y concha, aveces juego con el rabo
soy bisexual y me dejo poseer por fantasmas



Spoiler


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> está bien te las enseñaré con una condición



Otro con rabo como @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL engatusando a foreros pajilleros.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Mujeres metaleras al poder oh yeeeeaaahhh


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Pues espero que no sea el pederasta que tengo en mi avatar sí sí, el vanguard el puerco CUESCO downman y otras multis, que rabia porque le hice CSI, y ahí está pidiendo mi baneo y poniendo fotos fakes sobre mí.. Como te mire ya no te deja, es un Gay folla travolos, y nos envidia a las mujeres por levantar las pollas que a él le gustaría Catar..Estoy así de estupenda!! Siempre activa y deportiva! Con mallas camisa y marcando chicha aria...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1209712


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Pues espero que no sea el pederasta que tengo en mi avatar sí sí, el vanguard el puerco CUESCO downman y otras multis, que rabia porque le hice CSI, y ahí está pidiendo mi baneo y poniendo fotos fakes sobre mí.. Como te mire ya no te deja, es un Gay folla travolos, y nos envidia a las mujeres por levantar las pollas que a él le gustaría Catar..Estoy así de estupenda!! Siempre activa y deportiva! Con mallas camisa y marcando chicha aria...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1209712











Pillada bestial al TRAVELO de las manos peludas


El travelo de @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL estaba hablando consigo mismo en el hilo de Mi pene, las chicas y la falta de autoestima con sus multis de @MetaTurbo @El tuerto Bowmann y @kevinnivek96 se ha venido arribísima y ha pasado esto Ha sacado la foto del twitter de una rusa...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lammero (30 Sep 2022)

Otro shit test de la charocracia transchuminista








Men are not 'hardwired' to stare at women’s breasts.


Throughout history, breasts have not always been regarded as irresistibly attractive.




www.mamamia.com.au




Cuando vayan todas con las mamellas al aire la siguiente fase en el proceso de _liberación_ será amputarlos.


----------



## Raedero (30 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> está bien te las enseñaré con una condición




A ver


----------



## Elforero2000 (30 Sep 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> Sí tuvieras unas tetazas como dos sandías de diez kilos, no podrías hacer eso.
> 
> Una familiar cercana tiene esas tetas y es lo que hay. Pero como ha dicho otra forera, es así para todas las tetas de cierto tamaño, es evidente.



Te van a acusar de acosador por fijarte en las tetazas de tu familiar


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Otro con rabo como @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL engatusando a foreros pajilleros.



que listo eres, la verdad es que si que tengo un buen rabo para que negarlo
pero no voy por nadie, son ellos


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> A ver



ya se perdió la oportunidad, lo siento de veras, lo tuviste ainnss, pero no eres merecedor
primero es lo que a mí me de la gana, y luego la educación
ahora solo se las enseñaré a mujeres

y la primera vez que pediste fue correcto por los pelos


----------



## Raedero (30 Sep 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> ya se perdió la oportunidad, lo siento de veras, lo tuviste ainnss, pero no eres merecedor
> primero es lo que a mí me de la gana, y luego la educación
> ahora solo se las enseñaré a mujeres
> 
> y la primera vez que pediste fue correcto por los pelos




Pero oye.....joder ten el detalle, no me seas. Un pezón aunque sea.


----------



## Sir Connor (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Giordano Bruno (30 Sep 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Aqui no van a tener detractores. Eso si, deberia empezar y dar ejemplo su Secretaria de Estado.
> Angela Rodriguez, Pam, calienta que sales!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203358
> ...



Anécdota el otro día en el parque vi una pareja de podemitas hipies ella "follable" pero mal vestida medio barrokilla y con pelos sobaqueros y felpudo supongo...pues aquí lo gracioso el Podemita se había quedado calvo y el cabrón se había dejado el rodapies en plan salvaje jojojojo que asco daba y me descojone por dentro,porque a la tía fijo que le joda ir con el pagafantas ese haciendo el ridiculo,pero claro no podía decir na porque ella no se depila a como buena feminista


----------



## harrysas (30 Sep 2022)

TDS PTS


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Sep 2022)

Yo mañana me voy a comprar tres


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

ha llegado Jevitronka, dónde está el preguntador de tetas


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Pero oye.....joder ten el detalle, no me seas. Un pezón aunque sea.



son negros no te van a gustar
ni señorita, ni por favor, ni nada de nada, y diciendo palabrotas, seguimos igual o peor

lo siento, yo no te tengo que enseñar a pedirlas, tiene que ser por como eres que las pides correctamente


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> A ver



algún día las veras


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

esto me estoy metiendo sin sujetador, 2 leuros en el DIA


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (30 Sep 2022)

Será bonito ver cuando se pongan los pezones como garbanzos


----------



## Ginko (30 Sep 2022)

Elforero2000 dijo:


> Te van a acusar de acosador por fijarte en las tetazas de tu familiar



Es bastante conservadora, en ese sentido.


----------



## Cave canum (30 Sep 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Aqui no van a tener detractores. Eso si, deberia empezar y dar ejemplo su Secretaria de Estado.
> Angela Rodriguez, Pam, calienta que sales!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203358
> ...



Que se marquen los pezones es lo natural....en las que son unas guarras. De toda la vida las guarras han ido marcando pezón.Que es una cosa elegantísima y finísima, vamos


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

será en octubre, cómo se apagará el fuego de octubre, ¿alguién lo sabe?
jevitronka?


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

thx to my dutch ex


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

sin tetas mo hay paraiso, no les condenemos, todas juntas, ir a misa luego por favor


----------



## Mgsolid (30 Sep 2022)

buenas noches


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (30 Sep 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



¿Es @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL ?


----------



## Mgsolid (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Sir Connor (1 Oct 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Es @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL ?



Si claro


----------



## Elforero2000 (1 Oct 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> Es bastante conservadora, en ese sentido.



La tetona o tu familia?


----------



## Mgsolid (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Blackest (1 Oct 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



WHAT?

PD: Por que le cuelgan tanto los huevos?

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paquitochocolat (1 Oct 2022)

Fijo que estás tipas no llevan suje... Ahí lo dejo...


----------



## Mgsolid (1 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> WHAT?
> 
> PD: Por que le cuelgan tanto los huevos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk



supongo que es según el día o la semana, otro día puede que los tenga mas duros
tengo que experimentar con miembros masculinos para saber mas, tal vez hay que flagelarlos un poco jajaja


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (1 Oct 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1211813


----------



## Mgsolid (1 Oct 2022)

¿ya estás con tus idas de olla Proaria? hazte un dedo y dejanos tranquilas


----------



## Rextor88 (1 Oct 2022)

Secundo la moción


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> ¿ya estás con tus idas de olla Proaria? hazte un dedo y dejanos tranquilas



Será un dedo en el culo, porque tiene más rabo que Nacho Vidal.


----------



## Mgsolid (2 Oct 2022)

proaria la esquizo, eso si lo sabiamos, la gente con esquizofrenia tiene una mierda de vida pero son la que más tiempo vive según estudios, no se si esto es una suerte o una desgracia


----------



## Mgsolid (2 Oct 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Será un dedo en el culo, porque tiene más rabo que Nacho Vidal.



ella sabrá como lo quiere, o lo que quiere hacer con su vida


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (2 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> ¿ya estás con tus idas de olla Proaria? hazte un dedo y dejanos tranquilas



Con la cuenta de jevitonto eres asqueroso y la de megacovid tonto y medio. Acuéstate ya Rafa González Rodrigo y deja de ladrar Calvo!!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (2 Oct 2022)

Comete mi mierda @El tuerto Bowman


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Oct 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Con la cuenta de jevitonto eres asqueroso y la de megacovid tonto y medio. Acuéstate ya Rafa González Rodrigo y deja de ladrar Calvo!!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Oct 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1211961
> Comete mi mierda @El tuerto Bowman


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (2 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> proaria la esquizo, eso si lo sabiamos, la gente con esquizofrenia tiene una mierda de vida pero son la que más tiempo vive según estudios, no se si esto es una suerte o una desgracia



Tus muertos!! Deja de ladrar perro!!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Oct 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Tus muertos!! Deja de ladrar perro!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212061
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212062
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212063
> ...


----------



## Mgsolid (3 Oct 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Con la cuenta de jevitonto eres asqueroso y la de megacovid tonto y medio. Acuéstate ya Rafa González Rodrigo y deja de ladrar Calvo!!



vas bien de poderes, no has dado ni una 
bueno en una, me acosté y dorm mucho


----------



## Mgsolid (3 Oct 2022)

bueno estabamos hablando de sujetadores, que hablen las demás chicas, ¿es machista? ¿vale realmente para algo o solo en contadas ocasiones?


----------



## Mgsolid (5 Oct 2022)

Proaria es una diva incomprendida y muy sezy y la única aparte de mí que nos ha dado tetas en este hilo, ¿ninguna mas quiere hacer un pequeño sacrificio?


----------



## Mgsolid (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Lasjoa (5 Oct 2022)

Pues lo veo bien, fuera opresión fuera sujetador, fuera opresión fuera las bragas, fuera opresión fuera la camiseta, fuera opresión fuera pantalones . En pelotas todas por la calle .


----------



## Mgsolid (9 Oct 2022)

ya no lo pienso llevar más, el otro día vi a una de fuera sin sujetador y que bien le vibraban al andar
poner foto de vuestros sujetadores si estáis conmigo

@Jevitronka
@Petruska
@Ratona001
@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL

que alguien haga una lista mas larga


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> ya no lo pienso llevar más, el otro día vi a una de fuera sin sujetador y que bien le vibraban al andar
> poner foto de vuestros sujetadores si estáis conmigo
> 
> @Jevitronka
> ...



No estoy contigo. La ropa interior es mi segunda piel


----------



## todoayen (9 Oct 2022)

Temas vitales en una sociedad que mira al futuro con ambición.


----------



## Mgsolid (9 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No estoy contigo. La ropa interior es mi segunda piel



ya pero enseña alguno de los que te compraste, a ver que tal de precio y que tal es el tejido y el cierre, a ver si me voy a arrepentir, he tirado unos cuantos de los más viejos, bastantes diría, con la ida de olla


----------



## Mgsolid (9 Oct 2022)

ser mujer bisex hace que a veces me sienta como si me viesen como un tio, mierda de internet, o como si estuviera mendigando o algo, pues si me gusta ver el sujetador de otras por curiosidad y tambien para ver que tal es


----------



## spitfire (9 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Aqui no van a tener detractores. Eso si, deberia empezar y dar ejemplo su Secretaria de Estado.
> Angela Rodriguez, Pam, calienta que sales!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203358
> ...



González Pam, esa morsa imputada por delito de calumnias???


----------



## Mgsolid (9 Oct 2022)

spitfire dijo:


> González Pam, esa morsa imputada por delito de calumnias???



toma lacasitos


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (9 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Aqui no van a tener detractores. Eso si, deberia empezar y dar ejemplo su Secretaria de Estado.
> Angela Rodriguez, Pam, calienta que sales!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203358
> ...



Se lo podían poner en la cabeza.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> ya pero enseña alguno de los que te compraste, a ver que tal de precio y que tal es el tejido y el cierre, a ver si me voy a arrepentir, he tirado unos cuantos de los más viejos, bastantes diría, con la ida de olla



Son sujetadores comprados en Alcampo a 8 euros la pieza, con estampados floreados y un cierre de metal de tres llaves estandar. Tengo puesto uno ahora mismo y es comodisimo


----------



## Mgsolid (9 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Son sujetadores comprados en Alcampo a 8 euros la pieza, con estampados floreados y un cierre de metal de tres llaves estandar. Tengo puesto uno ahora mismo y es comodisimo



tú si que sabes, la florecilla silvestre
yo solo tengo uno de flores







@Petruska
@Ratona001
@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL


----------



## Mgsolid (9 Oct 2022)

me acaba de llegar el de Petruska, lonchafinista pero muy elegante y sexy, una obra de arte
se me edurecen los pechos solo con verlo, una no es de piedra







gracias por vuestros aportes

@Ratona001
@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> tú si que sabes, la florecilla silvestre
> yo solo tengo uno de flores
> 
> 
> ...



No sé, eran los más baratos


----------



## Mgsolid (9 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No sé, eran los más baratos



será porque no tienes pareja o relaciones y no te importa ni tienes que calentar, pero la verdad es que somos personas y no se nos tiene que querer por un sujetador sino por lo que sostiene


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> será porque no tienes pareja o relaciones y no te importa ni tienes que calentar, pero la verdad es que somos personas y no se nos tiene que querer por un sujetador sino por lo que sostiene



Si los tuviera tampoco iba a gastar más.


----------



## Mgsolid (9 Oct 2022)

yo te regalaba uno bueno, o uno mío si te vale pero son baratos también, o podiamos cambiar alguno


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> yo te regalaba uno bueno, o uno mío si te vale pero son baratos también, o podiamos cambiar alguno



No me gusta la ropa usada


----------



## Mgsolid (9 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No me gusta la ropa usada



pues vaya a la iglesia y dela para los pobres, demasiado convento lleva usted a sus espaldas, desde luego...
comprese algún gato de paso


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> pues vaya a la iglesia y dela para los pobres, demasiado convento lleva usted a sus espaldas, desde luego...



Yo la ropa la utilizo hasta el último momento. Solo la cambio cuando ya está para trapos. No entiendo eso de comprar sin necesitar


----------



## Mgsolid (9 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo la ropa la utilizo hasta el último momento. Solo la cambio cuando ya está para trapos. No entiendo eso de comprar sin necesitar



buena monja que quiere que le diga Sor yeye, me ha puesto caliente y ahora me está poniendo nerviosa


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> buena monja que quiere que le diga Madre, me ha puesto caliente y ahora me está poniendo nerviosa



Reza tus oraciones y a dormir


----------



## sikBCN (9 Oct 2022)

Sin sujetador con el tiempo la tetas se caen y el músculo que las aguanta se deforma y queda horrible.

Por no hablar de que si tienes tetas grandds van votando a la que caminas algo rápido y es súper incómodo para la mayoría.

En fin, son ganas de marear la perdiz con soplapolleces.


----------



## Mgsolid (9 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Reza tus oraciones y a dormir



así lo haré no vaya a pasarme algo por ser muy lesbiana, gracias perdóneme
voy demasiado deprisa, mañana seguimos, descanse usted también


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> así lo haré no vaya a pasarme algo por ser muy lesbiana, gracias perdoneme
> voy demasiado deprisa



Puedes acudir a la procesión del Santo chumino rebelde


----------



## Mgsolid (9 Oct 2022)

a dormir ya, no caliente que luego no quiere, buenas noches


----------



## Mgsolid (10 Oct 2022)

buenos días madre superiora, me levanté peor de lo que me acosté. tápeme con el hábito


----------



## Mgsolid (11 Oct 2022)

pata negra


Im making my way over to my favorite place


Petruska dónde andas guapa, caida en combate o que, di algo
Ratona no te escabullas, faltas tú no sabemos como te gustan los sujetadores
así nunca vamos a poder formar un cuarteto lésbico
en un mes deberiamos ya estar en skype con las cams
Proaria se fue y se salvó de la emboscada creo


----------



## Mgsolid (11 Oct 2022)

muy lesbianizante , caution !!!


----------



## Mgsolid (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (11 Oct 2022)

es una trampa, no veais sus videos, no os dejeis lesbianizar mucho







__





EVANGELIO DEL DÍA. Lunes, 10 de octubre. “EL HIJO DEL HOMBRE SERÁ UN SIGNO PARA ESTA GENERACIÓN “


Buenos días a todos. Como os comente ayer @rafabogado no va a poder hacerse cargo del hilo durante unos dÍas. Los días de diario intentaré colgar el hilo a la misma hora pero no siempre será posible ya que me pilla en horario laboral y lo colgaré cuando pueda. Procuraré, eso sí, que, en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Covaleda (11 Oct 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Para las que estan planas y con pezones minúsculos perfecto, para las que tenemos tetazas que no cabe una en una mano si vamos con el pezón suelto podemos sacar un ojo a alguien.



No te creo...


----------



## Mgsolid (11 Oct 2022)

JOJOJOJO dile algo Jevitronka cielo


----------



## Mgsolid (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## trellat (11 Oct 2022)

No solo eso sino que ademas la mujer ha de poder pasearse en pelotas por el serengueti sin que ningun masai o zulú le incordie.
Mientras no ocurra esto es que seguirá habiendo machismo despota opreson en el mundo


----------



## Mgsolid (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## V. R. N (12 Oct 2022)

Guapísimas van a estar todas en 15 o 20 años, dos pimientos tristes que darán asco, luego cuando se tengan que desvestir y les miren solo de reojo del rechazo pues ya que le vayan con el lamento a la sección feminista que esté por ahí.


----------



## Señormerigueder (12 Oct 2022)

Euler dijo:


> Goder, el punto NWO metido a presión en cualquier aspecto de la vida.
> Menuda chorrada, que cada una haga lo que quiera.



La idea me encanta, lo admito. 
Hay que modificar las costumbres, poco a poco...
¿Qué será lo siguiente a modificar? El pelo femenino, el maquillaje, las uñas, las faldas, las tangas... en definitiva, el aspecto exterior.
Supongo que se trata de eliminar el erotismo y la atracción por el otro sexo, eliminando las costumbres que la evolución fue modificando para hacer atractivo un sexo para el otro. 
Al rol evolutivo femenino se le manipula y destruye, y al rol masculino se les ridiculiza y destruye. Es muy evidente.
Espero que lo siguiente sea ir sin bragas, de hecho, las bragas son extremadamente machistas y heteropatriarcales, casi agresivas.
Esto no tiene marcha atrás. 
10 BENEFICIOS DE NO USAR BRAGAS - RUSCCUS 

Salir a la calle sin ropa interior: ¿por qué gusta tanto? ¿Por qué más a las mujeres? | Diariocrítico.com (diariocritico.com)


----------



## Mgsolid (12 Oct 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Guapísimas van a estar todas en 15 o 20 años, dos pimientos tristes que darán asco, luego cuando se tengan que desvestir y les miren solo de reojo del rechazo pues ya que le vayan con el lamento a la sección feminista que esté por ahí.



pero unas habran enseñado las tetas y otras no, eso es lo que marca la diferencia 
unas habran vivido y otras no, al final todos somos nada mas que polvo o sacos de huesos, estoy harta de verlo en los cementerios


----------



## V. R. N (12 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> pero unas habran enseñado las tetas y otras no, eso es lo que marca la diferencia
> unas habran vivido y otras no, al final todos somos nada mas que polvo o sacos de huesos, estoy harta de verlo en los cementerios



Si, pero si algo te importan los hijos que tienes o los que vendrán debes comportarte como un ser humano civilizado no como una gorrina corriendo salvaje y sin cuidar o preservar tu anatomía. Todo el mundo muere pero puedes dar un buen ejemplo para la posteridad o ser rebaño atontado como estas subnormales.


----------



## Mgsolid (12 Oct 2022)

¿así de civilizada? soy mas cosas ademas de bisexual
¿hago daño a alguien?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Oct 2022)

me encantaria tocarle las tetas a tu mujer


----------



## Mgsolid (12 Oct 2022)

Spoiler












Denisa: Free Skinny & Denisa Porn Video 31 - xHamster | xHamster


Watch Denisa tube sex video for free on xHamster, with the sexiest collection of Skinny & Denisa hardcore porn movie scenes to download and stream!




xhamster.com













Anorexic Sexy Babe: Free Sexy Xxx Porn Video b2 - xHamster | xHamster


Watch Anorexic Sexy Babe tube sex video for free on xHamster, with the amazing collection of Free Sexy Xxx Anorexic Tube & Sexy Vimeo porn movie scenes!




xhamster.com


----------



## little hammer (12 Oct 2022)

Kadessa dijo:


> Libreme yo de ser feminazi, pero el sujetador es la prenda más incómoda del mundo. Tengo un par de sujetadores tipo deportivos (sin aros ni rellenos) y los uso si la prenda de encima clarea mucho. Pero el resto del tiempo (95%) voy sin sujetador porque no voy a ir incómoda por imposición ni por "decoro". Yo vivo para mí no para nadie. Tengo tetas pequeñas eso sí, una 85B. Tengo 35 y están idénticas a cuando tenía 18. No usar sujetador (al menos con pecho pequeño) no solo no las hace caer sino que mantienen su soporte natural. Y llevo sin usar sujetador aproximadamente 15 años. No es una novedad ni me lo ha dicho Twitter o algún periódico, sino que yo hago, desde siempre, lo que me beneficia a mí sin importarme una mierda la sociedad y sus ocurrencias.



El pecho pequeño o mediano se mantiene mejor con los años


----------



## todoayen (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Jorge de Burgos (12 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> me encantaria tocarle las tetas a tu mujer



Yo a la amiga.


----------



## Mgsolid (12 Oct 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> El pecho pequeño o mediano se mantiene mejor con los años



y es mas bonito es mas sensual, ademas a mi me gustan sobre todo en mujeres que tengan personalidad insegura y acomplejada
pero aveces me pierden unas buenas lolas, es como pensar que te apetece comer, unas veces esto y otras lo otro, me gusta todo


----------



## Guaguei (12 Oct 2022)

Religión: - Santo Evangelio de hoy y lecturas. Miércoles, 12 de octubre, "El Señor me ha coronado" ************************************ Sto.ROSARIO A LAS 22.00 h.


ACTUALIZACIÓN: Santo Rosario. 22:00 horas, horario en España peninsular. EMPEZAMOS A REZAR A LAS 22:00 HORAS. Desde Lourdes (en castellano y en vivo): + Letanías (no son obligatorias, pero agradan a nuestra Madre del Cielo): + Salve --- ¿Cómo se reza el Rosario? Con viñetas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mgsolid (12 Oct 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Religión: - Santo Evangelio de hoy y lecturas. Miércoles, 12 de octubre, "El Señor me ha coronado" ************************************ Sto.ROSARIO A LAS 22.00 h.
> 
> 
> ACTUALIZACIÓN: Santo Rosario. 22:00 horas, horario en España peninsular. EMPEZAMOS A REZAR A LAS 22:00 HORAS. Desde Lourdes (en castellano y en vivo): + Letanías (no son obligatorias, pero agradan a nuestra Madre del Cielo): + Salve --- ¿Cómo se reza el Rosario? Con viñetas...
> ...



a cuento de qué mariquita entrometida, ¿quieres que vaya a ese hilo y deje mi targeta de presentación? no te metas en las cosas de los demas para que no se metan en las tuyas


----------



## Guaguei (12 Oct 2022)

poco me conoces, y no te vendria mal ya de paso visitar el hilo si supieras a donde vas y supieras estar


----------



## Mgsolid (12 Oct 2022)

poede que quien no sabe donde se mete eres tú


----------



## Guaguei (12 Oct 2022)

eso mismo podria yo decirte tambien, piensa un poco


----------



## Mgsolid (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Charole (12 Oct 2022)

no va quedar titere con cabeza, poca cabeza veo


----------



## Mgsolid (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Antiparticula (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Power Ranger en paro (12 Oct 2022)

Que vayan directamente en topless, ellas ganan y nosotros también. Win Win de libro.


----------



## Guaguei (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## arrpak (12 Oct 2022)

que se olviden de bragas y sujetadores y que no se depilen


----------



## Azog el Profanador (13 Oct 2022)

Me acabo de acordar del material que me brindó cierta forera.


----------



## Mgsolid (13 Oct 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Me acabo de acordar del material que me brindó cierta forera.



solo le faltaría ser lesbiana, aunque nunca se sabe


----------



## Mgsolid (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Marvelita (13 Oct 2022)

Dependera mucho de la copa y del tipo de pecho; no obstante, algo me dice que detras de esta moda estan las clinicas de cirugía estetica que tras la pandemia necesitan volver a ganar dinero.

El sujetador realmente, salvo que tengas el pecho pequeño, es salud. La gravedad antes o despues hara que los tejidos que estan involucrados en sostener el pecho pierdan sus capacidades y eso haga que las tetas se caigan, salga chepa, dolores de espalda. Para que decir que si te da por ir todo el dia con las domingas bamboleado, ese bamboleo no le debe sentar anda bien al cuerpo; y si eres de tetas grandes y caidas por naturaleza peor aun.

una moda, pero no por ello es algo sano ni saludable.

un dato: pocas mujeres con el pecho operado las veras sin sujetador; y las que hacen caso omiso de esta recomendacion se le terminan cayendo igual y al final parece que hay como dos pelotas entre las costillas y el ombligo.


----------



## Ganndalf (13 Oct 2022)

asexual monk, no fumo gracias











Religión: - Santo Evangelio de hoy y lecturas. Miércoles, 12 de octubre, "El Señor me ha coronado" ************************************ Sto.ROSARIO A LAS 22.00 h.


María, mujer ejemplar, se mi ejemplo en la fe, como tú fuiste la digna obediente del Señor, que no dudaste ni un momento a la hora de cumplir tu misión: ser la madre del Mesías que habría de salvar a la humanidad. Aquel "sí" que cambió la Historia. "He aquí la esclava del Señor, hágase en mí...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ganndalf (13 Oct 2022)

all, or nothing with heart for the dark side and a bit of it


----------



## Ganndalf (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## JoseII (13 Oct 2022)

La fuerza de la gravedad es machista


----------



## UsufructO (13 Oct 2022)

Este debe de ser el jilo del foro con más multicuentas que he visto jamas... @calopez ampliame el ignore que no cabe un tonto más...!!!


----------



## Guaguei (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (13 Oct 2022)

Religión: - Santo Evangelio de hoy y lecturas. Jueves, 13 de octubre, "El Señor da a conocer su salvación" **************************** Sto.ROSARIO A LAS 22.00 h.


ACTUALIZACIÓN: Santo Rosario. 22:00 horas, horario en España peninsular. EMPEZAMOS A REZAR A LAS 22:00 HORAS. Desde Lourdes (en castellano y en vivo): + Letanías (no son obligatorias, pero agradan a nuestra Madre del Cielo): + Salve --- ¿Cómo se reza el Rosario? Con viñetas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Guaguei (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Disolucion (13 Oct 2022)

¿Por que un hilo que deberia estar a rebosar de fotos de tias en camiseta marcando pezones, ha acabado lleno de videos musicales que nadie ha pedido? eh ¿por que?


----------



## little hammer (13 Oct 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Guapísimas van a estar todas en 15 o 20 añosan, dos pimientos tristes que darán asco, luego cuando se tengan que desvestir y les miren solo de reojo del rechazo pues ya que le vayan con el lamento a la sección feminista que esté por ahí.




Tu crees que el sujetador ayuda a mantener el pecho sin caerse? Creí que era un mito. 

Por cierto, en anteriores años contabas que tenías una generosa pechuga. 

En tu caso el sujetador te ha ayudado a mantenerlo bien?


----------



## V. R. N (13 Oct 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> ¿Por que un hilo que deberia estar a rebosar de fotos de tias en camiseta marcando pezones, ha acabado lleno de videos musicales que nadie ha pedido? eh ¿por que?



Jajajaj, pues llevas razón, ¿por qué?


----------



## V. R. N (13 Oct 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Tu crees que el sujetador ayuda a mantener el pecho sin caerse? Creí que era un mito.
> 
> Por cierto, en anteriores años contabas que tenías una generosa pechuga.
> 
> En tu caso el sujetador te ha ayudado a mantenerlo bien?



No es que lo crea, es que es así, leyes de la física sin más, o mejor aún, si vosotros no os recogéis un poco los glonglones a ver hasta donde se estira el blandiblú, pues eso...
Y de lo otro....mata un perro y te llaman mataperros  , ni que estuviera yo diciendo 80 veces la talla, a saber por qué sería...
Pero vamos lo del suje lo sabe todo el mundo, las cosas en su sitio quietas mucho mejor, hacer deporte sin un sujetador no lo concibo, queda cómico.


----------



## Guaguei (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (13 Oct 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> ¿Por que un hilo que deberia estar a rebosar de fotos de tias en camiseta marcando pezones, ha acabado lleno de videos musicales que nadie ha pedido? eh ¿por que?



el hilo estaba solo y abandonado, y ahora salen quejas, ¿tienes tetas de verdad?, ¿no?, pues pon musica o deja de quejar, todos tenemos pezones si no te los has cortado, como son los tuyos, ¿te atreves? eres bazura


----------



## Guaguei (13 Oct 2022)

heavy, clasica, reagetton, negras, sweet, variado, me compre una botella de cino pero no se que musica poner, ¿un topless?


----------



## Guaguei (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## ciberobrero (13 Oct 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me parece de Puta madre. Por fin algo productivo en el feminismo.




No!!! pero no es natural mirarlas!


----------



## Guaguei (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## little hammer (13 Oct 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> No es que lo crea, es que es así, leyes de la física sin más, o mejor aún, si vosotros no os recogéis un poco los glonglones a ver hasta donde se estira el blandiblú, pues eso...
> Y de lo otro....mata un perro y te llaman mataperros  , ni que estuviera yo diciendo 80 veces la talla, a saber por qué sería...
> Pero vamos lo del suje lo sabe todo el mundo, las cosas en su sitio quietas mucho mejor, hacer deporte sin un sujetador no lo concibo, queda cómico.



No has contestado a la segunda pregunta


----------



## Guaguei (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (13 Oct 2022)

hay que mariconear mas y dejarse de ser un machito, voy a otro sitio de internet, poner musica si quereis, graciias


----------



## V. R. N (13 Oct 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> No has contestado a la segunda pregunta



La respuesta es: afirmativo


----------



## Guaguei (13 Oct 2022)

22:00


----------



## Mgsolid (14 Oct 2022)

este hilo no vale para nada, no hay aportes nadie se moja en nada, sayonara


----------



## Mgsolid (14 Oct 2022)




----------

